# Money can't buy you happiness



## CrimTime

I hate this saying so much. Sure there are other things that are more important, spending time with the family, being healthy in general, etc, all that can result in a happiness that money can not give.

How are you going to stay as healthy as you can without proper medical insurance? Or relaxing stress free vacations in exotic locations you've always wanted to go. There really isn't a reason for this thread, other than the fact that I just want to say that I like luxurious things, they make me happy and they all need money. 

For example, I just got done traveling to a music festival that all my friends had to back out of because of financial reasons. I had the time of my life, but when I left I was extremely exhausted. I needed to stop at a hotel for a good night's sleep and I could have very well just got a $50 dollar room somewhere. But I got the best room I could at a decent hotel and I woke up soooo refreshed and happy, ready to attack the next day. 

Anyway, now that my rant is done. I just want to say that I enjoy spending money, I have one life to live, and I want the best for myself and eventually my family. I want to get an Aston Martin or Jaguar before I die. :-d 

Thoughts?


----------



## stndrdtime

It would appear that you have titled the thread, "Money can buy me happiness".


----------



## CrimTime

stndrdtime said:


> It would appear that you have titled the thread, "Money can buy me happiness".


Maybe I should have, stndrdtime


----------



## imranbecks

Money can't buy me happiness, but they can help me to buy watches, then I'll be happy....hahahaha..


----------



## Fozzy

People say money can't buy happiness. I, for one, would at least like to be given the opportunity to try. 

"People say money can't buy happiness. But it can buy a wave-runner, and it's hard to be sad on a wave-runner..."
-Daniel Tosh


----------



## CrimTime

Fozzy said:


> People say money can't buy happiness. I, for one, would at least like to be given the opportunity to try.
> 
> "People say money can't buy happiness. But it can buy a wave-runner, and it's hard to be sad on a wave-runner..."
> -Daniel Tosh


 hahahahahahah! that's awesome.


----------



## Metlin

You know what they say -- money may not buy you love or happiness, but it sure as hell puts you in a better bargaining position


----------



## Fozzy

I've got friends that will argue that it will at least buy you a pretty good time...


----------



## Dianetix

Agreed, money can buy you happiness! People without money are the ones who say it can't.


----------



## morgan1124

Dianetix said:


> Agreed, money can buy you happiness! People without money are the ones who say it can't.


Plus 1....I totally agree...otherwise how do I buy my watches! lol..


----------



## WnS

It depends on what one perceives as happiness. In this materialistic world, luxury items and holidays do give a lot of happiness. Money can't buy TRUE friends, but it does attract a lot of people.


----------



## Lord Monocle

Dianetix said:


> Agreed, money can buy you happiness! People without money are the ones who say it can't.


I disagree. I think people who haven't experienced the lack of money or at least don't remember it are the ones who say it can't. I remember living off of $7 an hour in the United States with no insurance, no savings...no future. It's hard to smile when you spend every day absolutely terrified.


----------



## Coler

CrimTime said:


> I
> For example, I just got done traveling to a music festival that all my friends had to back out of because of financial reasons. I had the time of my life...


So the thrust of this is that you had the time of your life with total strangers, in the absence of your 'friends'. Which speaks rather cogently to the relationships you have formed.


----------



## CrimTime

Coler said:


> So the thrust of this is that you had the time of your life with total strangers, in the absence of your 'friends'. Which speaks rather cogently to the relationships you have formed.


I'm a people person, I love people in general and have no problems having a wonderful time with strangers. With that said I love my friends as well. I think your may be taking "time of my life" too literately. I've had "times of my life" with my friends too


----------



## Coler

Ok. 

Your words, not mine.

I'm thinking this particular part of the site is not really for me.


----------



## por44

Given 2 choices: 

1) unhappy with no money
or
2) unhappy with money

No poll needed on this one.


----------



## pexyme

por44 said:


> Given 2 choices:
> 
> 1) unhappy with no money
> or
> 2) unhappy with money
> 
> No poll needed on this one.


This sums it up.


----------



## pcar964

There's nothing wrong with enjoying those things, but it seems you're at a point in your life where you still haven't figured out that entertainment/pleasure != happiness.


----------



## mlotus95

money can't buy you happiness, but poverty can't buy anything.


----------



## Hot Tub Tony

Albeit being one of my favorite past times, squandering money on material goods only provides a fleeting happiness. As you might guess, I am no stranger to buyer's remorse. On the other hand, spending money on _experiences, _as you suggest, is a profoundly better way to utilize your money. As Tyler Durden wisely said, "You are not your khakis." Concerts, backpacking across Europe, sailing, cooking class...are all experiences you live and remember, and those are the things that make you who you are and provide you with lasting happiness.

George Carlin stand up on "stuff":







NY Times article "Maybe Money Can Buy Happiness":

Maybe Money Does Buy Happiness After All - New York Times

Measuring satisfaction around the world:









-HTT


----------



## Monocrom

CrimTime said:


> Thoughts?


Money can definitely buy you a really nice watch (or several) that can bring joy to your Life.


----------



## CrimTime

pcar964 said:


> There's nothing wrong with enjoying those things, but it seems you're at a point in your life where you still haven't figured out that entertainment/pleasure != happiness.


Well in my story I explained that more money resulted in better entertainment AND better pleasure. I'm not a very materialistic person, other then my watches and the fact that I would like ONE luxury car, the rest of my money often goes to vacations and entertainment.


----------



## Chronopolis

I've heard: "Money cannot buy you happiness, but it CAN buy you something SO close to it, that it would take an expert to tell them apart."

That said, there are also repeated studies that show that:
1. Beyond a certain point of being provided for materially, the happiness quotient (HQ) tends to even out quickly. In other words, one who makes $2 billion is not happier than one who has all his needs met without stress -- prolly around $200K should do it.

2. THIS is tied to the other result that says: people who have an intellectual life - music, art, literature, various hobbies that require participation / creativity - are happier than those who simply acquire acquire acquire (passive).

That said, I would like more money not to buy more toys, but only to buy some peace and quiet... and space... with trees! All of it so precious these days!

PS: And so I could pay for all my friends to go to a concert with me.


----------



## -dustin

CrimTime said:


> I just want to say that I like luxurious things, they make me happy and they all need money...I just want to say that I enjoy spending money, I have one life to live, and I want the best for myself...
> 
> and eventually my family.





CrimTime said:


> the rest of my money often goes to vacations and entertainment.





CrimTime said:


> eventually my family.


I would've sold my ticket, bought some beer, and sat out on the porch with friends.


----------



## Skippy4000

-dustin said:


> I would've sold my ticket, bought some beer, and sat out on the porch with friends.


And maybe watched breaking bad.


----------



## Haddock

My life so far has been quite rocky. Have had a lot of ups and downs. Business wise, but also human wise. I'v lost a lot so far in life. But also achieved and gained a lot in life (no weight that's for sure lol). I don't want to go into detail on a general watch forum. But I do think I know a little what's really important to me in life.

The last couple of years I'm in the fortunate position that money is not really an issue. And I can really appreciate what I can do with it. It buys me some freedom. The luxury of flying and traveling to special places around the world. Living in a beautiful home. Wearing a great watch. Going out to diner whenever we want. Etc.

But.

All the money in the world is not going to buy me true happiness. That's what I learned personally.

My happiness and, and being truly grateful for lies within having a fantastic lady on my side. And the little lady that's laying in my arms. My home, my family that's what gives me a home. That's what keeps me grounded. That's 100% pure happiness.

I know it's a cliche but that's how it is for me.


----------



## Gozer

Money can't buy me happiness (I'm already fairly happy), but when I look back on my life most of my unhappy periods involved money (specifically, lack thereof). If I had all the money in the world there'd probably be something else I'd be unhappy about.

On a somewhat related note...I never understood why people would want fame AND fortune. Fortune I can handle, but I'd rather stay anonymous.


----------



## NickJacobLee

I once heard an indian illegal immigrant laughing a phrase to himself, which kinda went like "No money, no honey" when he was asked if he had a girlfriend. Those words were stuck with me till today.


----------



## Kittysafe

The saying is true, money cannot buy happiness, because you can be very rich, able to buy anything you could possibly want, but be extremely lonely and unhappy. The things that create happiness, goals, pursuing your dreams, giving your time to others, perspective, creativity, forgiveness, etc... cannot be bought or sold, so the saying really is true. What money can buy is a certain amount of comfort and convenience, not happiness.


----------



## yrusik

I've been poor and I've been rich and have been pretty happy with both but given a choice I will take rich any day.


----------



## jsally1234

Ben Affleck's 'Boiler Room' Speech [HD] - YouTube great clip from Boiler Room

They say money can't buy happiness? Look at the *uckin' smile on my face. Ear to ear, baby. You want details? Fine. I drive a Ferrari 355 Cabriolet. What's up? I have a ridiculous house in the South Fork. I have every toy you could possibly imagine. And best of all, kids, I am liquid. So, now that you know what's possible. Let me tell you what's required. You are required to work your @ucking ass off at this firm. We want winners here, not pikers. A piker walks at the bell. A piker asks how much vacation time you get in the first year. Vacation time? People come and work at this firm for one reason: to become filthy rich. That's it. We're not here to make friends. We're not savin' the #uckin' manatees here, guys. You want vacation time? Go teach third grade, public school. The first three months at the firm are as a trainee. You make $150 a week. After you're done training, you take the Series Seven. You pass that, you become a junior broker and you're opening accounts for your team leader. You open 40 accounts, you start workin' for yourself. Sky's the limit. Word or two about being a trainee. Friends, parents, other brokers, whoever, they're gonna give you .... about it. It's true. $150 a week? Not a lot of money. Pay them no mind. You need to learn this business, and this is the time to do it. Once you pass the test, none of that's gonna matter. Your friends are ..... You tell them you made 25 grand last month, they're not gonna #uckin' believe you. #uck them! #uck 'em! Parents don't like the life you lead? '#uck you, Mom and Dad.' See how it feels when you're makin' their #uckin' Lexus payments. Now, go home and think about it. Think about whether or not this is really for you. If you decide it isn't, listen, it's nothing to be embarrassed about. It's not for everyone. Thanks. But if you really want this, you call me on Monday and we'll talk. Just don't waste my #uckin' time. Okay, that's it.


----------



## Tony A.H

right on Brother. 
I totally Agree with you. 

and OH! my Wish is to get a Porsche before I Die too . 
Cheers


----------



## Peter75

Yes, i agree that buying luxury things can make you happy , but not for a long. Eventually you will stop seeing luxury in them coz it is easy to reach them- to buy if you have plenty of money. But money cant buy happiness, family, health or love. I m not talking about corrup women or men. Luxury stuff will not warm you up at nights


----------



## Kittysafe

That's not happiness it's a high, like a drug.


----------



## Monocrom

Peter75 said:


> ... Luxury stuff will not warm you up at nights


You buy a nice, warm, soft comforter made from cashmere ... It'll keep you warm at night.

But yeah, I understand what you're saying.


----------



## Kittysafe

I suggest that people should stop thinking exclusively about how to get more money, and instead focus more on whether they are getting the most happiness out of the money they already have. After all, it helps to buy experiences over simple possessions.


----------



## Kittysafe

"Anyone who says money doesn't buy happiness... doesn't know where to shop."

~Boardwalk Empire, S04E03


----------



## little big feather

"Money can't buy you happiness".....I thought it was "Money can't buy you love"...But you can rent it by the hour.


----------



## sybomax

Money certainly can buy you happiness but it shouldn't be your only source of happiness nor should it be thing that derives the greatest happiness for you.


----------



## Monocrom

sybomax said:


> Money certainly can buy you happiness but it shouldn't be your only source of happiness nor should it be thing that derives the greatest happiness for you.


It'll temporarily rent you happiness through the acquisition of material goods.


----------



## shnjb

great thread


----------



## Kittysafe

Ha, I totally love my 1970s Timex 220, and it only cost me eight bucks ... it really isn't money that makes you happy, it's memories you create with it, and money is optional.


----------



## Kittysafe

This should end the argument


----------



## Monocrom

Awwwww ....... Good point! :-!


----------



## MyBreitling

People who say "money can't buy happiness", are usually broke and looking for ways to blame others for their failure.


----------



## shnjb

MyBreitling said:


> People who say "money can't buy happiness", are usually broke and looking for ways to blame others for their failure.


Yeah usually setting up false dichotomy like money vs love


----------



## ShadowPeo

Besides the sayings already mentioned, my family has another one "Money cannot buy you happiness, but its a damn sight more comfortable to cry in a Mercedes than on a bicycle"


----------



## CalvinJ

CrimTime said:


> I hate this saying so much. Sure there are other things that are more important, spending time with the family, being healthy in general, etc, all that can result in a happiness that money can not give.
> 
> How are you going to stay as healthy as you can without proper medical insurance? Or relaxing stress free vacations in exotic locations you've always wanted to go. There really isn't a reason for this thread, other than the fact that I just want to say that I like luxurious things, they make me happy and they all need money.
> 
> For example, I just got done traveling to a music festival that all my friends had to back out of because of financial reasons. I had the time of my life, but when I left I was extremely exhausted. I needed to stop at a hotel for a good night's sleep and I could have very well just got a $50 dollar room somewhere. But I got the best room I could at a decent hotel and I woke up soooo refreshed and happy, ready to attack the next day.
> 
> Anyway, now that my rant is done. I just want to say that I enjoy spending money, I have one life to live, and I want the best for myself and eventually my family. I want to get an Aston Martin or Jaguar before I die. :-d
> 
> Thoughts?


Money has great importance in our lives but you can not buy everything with it. You can not buy emotions, love or relations.


----------



## Monocrom

You can definitely buy relationships with money ... They're just not going to be worth the paper the money is printed on.


----------



## shnjb

Monocrom said:


> You can definitely buy relationships with money ... They're just not going to be worth the paper the money is printed on.


Lots of short relationships with hot women.


----------



## Monocrom

shnjb said:


> Lots of short relationships with hot women.


Yeah ... in an odd way, it's unfortunate that good women don't come with a price-tag. :-(


----------



## ctt1760

CrimTime said:


> I hate this saying so much. Sure there are other things that are more important, spending time with the family, being healthy in general, etc, all that can result in a happiness that money can not give.
> 
> How are you going to stay as healthy as you can without proper medical insurance? Or relaxing stress free vacations in exotic locations you've always wanted to go. There really isn't a reason for this thread, other than the fact that I just want to say that I like luxurious things, they make me happy and they all need money.
> 
> For example, I just got done traveling to a music festival that all my friends had to back out of because of financial reasons. I had the time of my life, but when I left I was extremely exhausted. I needed to stop at a hotel for a good night's sleep and I could have very well just got a $50 dollar room somewhere. But I got the best room I could at a decent hotel and I woke up soooo refreshed and happy, ready to attack the next day.
> 
> Anyway, now that my rant is done. I just want to say that I enjoy spending money, I have one life to live, and I want the best for myself and eventually my family. I want to get an Aston Martin or Jaguar before I die. :-d
> 
> Thoughts?


I think money is an important part of the formula for being happy. I know I'd definitely be happier if I had more money than what I have now. But I think once the amount of money goes past what a person wants to spend, then more of it won't make that person any happier. For example, if I have $1B USD, I think any more will not make me happier because with $1B I can buy everything purchasable that I wanted. Others threshold may be higher or lower. ($1B is just an example, I think if I spend a bit more time to think it through, my actual amount will be less than that).


----------



## drhr

ctt1760 said:


> I think money is an important part of the formula for being happy. I know I'd definitely be happier if I had more money than what I have now. *But I think once the amount of money goes past what a person wants to spend, then more of it won't make that person any happier*. For example, if I have $1B USD, I think any more will not make me happier because with $1B I can buy everything purchasable that I wanted. Others threshold may be higher or lower. ($1B is just an example, I think if I spend a bit more time to think it through, my actual amount will be less than that).


Actually, while I generally agree, I've found that the most ecstatic personal happiness for me comes when I start to give $ or it's fruits (material stuff) away. In that regard, the more I have over and above what is needed to sustain my needs/wants, the happier I become and there's actually no emotional boundary/limit (increasing degrees of happiness ad infinitum) . . .


----------



## shnjb

Monocrom said:


> Yeah ... in an odd way, it's unfortunate that good women don't come with a price-tag. :-(


Hot models should b good enough for many


----------



## meloie

The premise is true.
However, I would prefer to be rich and unhappy rather than poor and unhappy.....

(if I could oversimplify things)


----------



## Monocrom

shnjb said:


> Hot models should be good enough for many


LOL

If I wanted pretty but ultimately worthless, I'd buy a painting from the .99 cent Store to hang up in my apartment.


----------



## shnjb

Monocrom said:


> LOL
> 
> If I wanted pretty but ultimately worthless, I'd buy a painting from the .99 cent Store to hang up in my apartment.


Haha.
I like pretty worthless things...

Watches to me are pretty worthless as well for the most part.
Occasionally I find myself looking at the phone for time even though I'm wearing a watch.


----------



## Monocrom

shnjb said:


> Haha.
> I like pretty worthless things...
> 
> Watches to me are pretty worthless as well for the most part.
> Occasionally I find myself looking at the phone for time even though I'm wearing a watch.


Throughout history, some pretty weird things ended up having value solely because everyone around agreed that a particular type of item had value. Nothing more. At one point, in a certain country, a particular type of flower was seen as valuable. Prices on the flowers rose to an insane degree until, finally, someone took a long look at one and said, "Hey! It's just a flower!"

In elementary school, something similar happened. Students started trading cheap plastic "diamonds" in exchange for favors. I even initially accepted them a couple of times. Then one day, a fellow student asked me for a big favor. I didn't like the guy, and told him no. He offered me several "diamonds" in exchange for helping him. I told him they weren't real. That they were just worthless fakes. (Told him to pay me a dollar if he wanted that favor. He refused.) Apparently word got around. Soon afterwards, diamond trading at the school came to a halt.


----------



## shnjb

Monocrom said:


> Throughout history, some pretty weird things ended up having value solely because everyone around agreed that a particular type of item had value. Nothing more. At one point, in a certain country, a particular type of flower was seen as valuable. Prices on the flowers rose to an insane degree until, finally, someone took a long look at one and said, "Hey! It's just a flower!"
> 
> In elementary school, something similar happened. Students started trading cheap plastic "diamonds" in exchange for favors. I even initially accepted them a couple of times. Then one day, a fellow student asked me for a big favor. I didn't like the guy, and told him no. He offered me several "diamonds" in exchange for helping him. I told him they weren't real. That they were just worthless fakes. (Told him to pay me a dollar if he wanted that favor. He refused.) Apparently word got around. Soon afterwards, diamond trading at the school came to a halt.


Hmm. 
There are those things and then there are women.


----------



## Monocrom

shnjb said:


> Hmm.
> There are those things and then there are women.


Yeah ... When future generations look back on our hobby; at least it'll look reasonable assigning value to watches than to a fricking flower. As for women, the days of buying, selling, and trading them are long gone. (At least in most parts of the world.) I'd much rather have a good woman because she recognizes something good and noble about me than to have one because I had enough money in my checking account to afford to buy one.


----------



## Skippy4000

Monocrom said:


> Yeah ... in an odd way, it's unfortunate that good women don't come with a price-tag. :-(


Define "good".


----------



## Monocrom

Shepperdw said:


> Define "good".


Do I really need to? 

The opposite of your average Manhattanite.

To expand on that a bit, a woman with a good heart who is warm, loving, caring. Stands behind her man when she knows he's doing his best. Plans on sticking around when both of you are old and grey. Encourages you when you need it. Gives you a good kick in the pants when you need that too. Doesn't play games, doesn't have a hidden agenda. Isn't after you for your money. If she can cook, clean, and willing to teach you how to do the laundry; that's just icing on the delicious cake that is a good woman.


----------



## Skippy4000

Monocrom said:


> Do I really need to?
> 
> The opposite of your average Manhattanite.
> 
> To expand on that a bit, a woman with a good heart who is warm, loving, caring. Stands behind her man when she knows he's doing his best. Plans on sticking around when both of you are old and grey. Encourages you when you need it. Gives you a good kick in the pants when you need that too. Doesn't play games, doesn't have a hidden agenda. Isn't after you for your money. If she can cook, clean, and willing to teach you how to do the laundry; that's just icing on the delicious cake that is a good woman.


The one's that can cook, clean, and do laundry are the rare one's.

I kid, I kid.


----------



## Monocrom

Shepperdw said:


> The one's that can cook, clean, and do laundry are the rare one's.
> 
> I kid, I kid.


Ha ha! It's funny because it's true! (Sadly.)

Yeah, a _*good*_ woman will make you happy far longer and better than *$$$* ever will.


----------



## shnjb

A woman who can cook clean and do laundry... In my culture that's the norm.


----------



## Skippy4000

shnjb said:


> A woman who can cook clean and do laundry... In my culture that's the norm.


Not anymore.


----------



## shnjb

Shepperdw said:


> Not anymore.


Maybe we are not from the same culture


----------



## Monocrom

shnjb said:


> Maybe we are not from the same culture


Your _Location_ is likely what's confusing the issue. L.A. culture is probably the worst example of one where everyone is desperately trying to buy happiness through money. Though I'll say you're not someone who buys into (no pun intended) that particular culture.


----------



## shnjb

LA is a multicultural place


----------



## Monocrom

shnjb said:


> LA is a multicultural place


So is NYC. I love the multicultural selection of women to date. ;-)


----------



## shnjb

Monocrom said:


> So is NYC. I love the multicultural selection of women to date. ;-)


Yup.
I believe u will be able to find those women (or a woman) who love to cook clean and do laundry from certain culturesz


----------



## shnjb

But we digress.
Let's get back to topic.
Money can buy happiness and a lot of other nice things.


----------



## Monocrom

Money can temporarily rent you happiness, at best.


----------



## rooneb

Dianetix said:


> Agreed, money can buy you happiness! People without money are the ones who say it can't.


You are correct . I have yet to meet unhappy people who have money shallow people yes but not unhappy


----------



## Monocrom

rooneb said:


> You are correct . I have yet to meet unhappy people who have money shallow people yes but not unhappy


I've actually met a couple of folks who had money but no happiness.

Last one was a guy whose wife got fed-up with his $#!% and kicked him out. He was honest with her about his "indiscretion," thought she'd forgive him because they had a young daughter who just became a teenager. They were married for years. I was working in the lobby of their luxury co-op when all three came downstairs. (I had known about their situation earlier.) No fights, no arguing. Just mom, dad, and their daughter escorting him down to the lobby. The poor girl looked just numb and expressionless. Mom just seemed determined. Dad was smart enough not to get into it with her. Standing there in that lobby after awhile, just the two of us; he confessed he had no clue his wife of nearly 20 years would kick him out.


----------



## drhr

Monocrom said:


> I've actually met a couple of folks who had money but no happiness.
> 
> Last one was a guy whose wife got fed-up with his $#!% and kicked him out. He was honest with her about his "indiscretion," thought she'd forgive him because they had a young daughter who just became a teenager. They were married for years. I was working in the lobby of their luxury co-op when all three came downstairs. (I had known about their situation earlier.) No fights, no arguing. Just mom, dad, and their daughter escorting him down to the lobby. The poor girl looked just numb and expressionless. Mom just seemed determined. Dad was smart enough not to get into it with her. Standing there in that lobby after awhile, just the two of us; he confessed he had no clue his wife of nearly 20 years would kick him out.


Oh, yes definitely. I have clients whose money some would proverbially kill for that are not happy, and trust me more money would not cure their affliction . . . .


----------



## ctt1760

rooneb said:


> You are correct . I have yet to meet unhappy people who have money shallow people yes but not unhappy


I've seen many unhappy rich people, but those people will likely be even more unhappy if they are poor.


----------



## drhr

ctt1760 said:


> I've seen many unhappy rich people, but those people will likely be even more unhappy if they are poor.


Yeah probably, so those people would then definitely affirm the OP statement I guess . . . .


----------



## ORANGEm0ney

Money can temporarily buy happiness but it won't satisfy all the wants of a person in the long run. However, at least a little money is needed to be happy. You need food to eat, etc.


----------



## Mediocre

This thread made me think....Money definitely makes many things possible, but it cannot buy the things that truly bring me joy.

I come from a small (very small) town. I was not raised with much "want", we were comfortable, but it a town that small you do not see much "luxury" or "fancy" anything.

It is possible that my roots cause this (comfort items), but many of my favorite foods and pieces of clothing are what many would consider "cheap". I enjoy swordfish and a nice coat as well as most, but I would prefer my grandmother's fried tenderloin while wearing my cheap, comfortable "work" jacket with my family, over most anything.


----------



## cht

Money can't buy everything, but no money would be like in hell


----------



## scooby

I have been broke and underpaid the majority of my life. I grew up fairly poor. I was always happy though because I had a great group of friends and family that supported me every step of the way. I always appreciated what I had though. In the last several years I have been able to increase my income, pay off all my debt and not have to worry about money as much. So I have been in both places. It was never fun being broke, but I was happy and adjusted my expectations. I never lusted over expensive watches, cars, etc, because I couldn't afford them. 

Now that I don't have to worry as much about paying the bills, and am able to purchase what I want, I find that I am certainly more comfortable, but no less happy. The big difference is APPRECIATION. It's easy to lose sight of how lucky you/we are to have what we have. I find that I have not been appreciating things quite as much as when I was broke. By not appreciating our good fortune, we will all fall into the materialistic trap that is set for us. It's all too easy to always want more, bigger, better. I've recently been guilty of that. Without appreciation and reflection, the endless consumer cycle will certainly lead to unhappiness.

"Advertising has us chasing cars and clothes, working jobs we hate, so we can buy sh*# we don't need"- Tyler Durden

"It's not about having what you want, it's wanting what you've got."-Sheryl Crow


----------



## drhr

cht said:


> Money can't buy everything, but no money would be like in hell


Actually, I think it depends. Your projected outcome is certainly true for some, but not all . . . .


----------



## Monocrom

drhr said:


> Actually, I think it depends. Your projected outcome is certainly true for some, but not all . . . .


Sadly, very few places left on Earth where money is not necessary.


----------



## PremierCurrency

If money can't buy you happiness, then why does the lack of money make so many people sad??

What's the use in happiness? It can't buy you money!


----------



## drhr

PremierCurrency said:


> If money can't buy you happiness, then why does the lack of money make so many people sad??
> 
> What's the use in happiness? It can't buy you money!


dunno, why are a lot of "rich" peeps sad/not happy, too? . . .


----------



## Chronopolis

drhr said:


> dunno, why are a lot of "rich" peeps sad/not happy, too? . . .


There are many studies that show that there IS a level of material satisfaction - easily reached somewhere between $350,000 ~ $500,000/annum for a family of 4 - that DOES make people happy / content, insofar as you are free from money worries. Everything you need is well taken care of within that range, IF you are not greedy for over-the-top and frivolous luxuries.

Unhappiness due strictly to money shortage also has a number (under $30,000).
So anyone unhappy above 350K/year is on their own.

I would think those unhappy (like that idiotic Tiffany's vice president who recently got busted for stealing $ million+ of stuff bcz she was "unhappy") could really make themselves feel better by helping some who have to get by on less than 30K a year.


----------



## Kittysafe

I make a high six figure salary, but lately I've been pretty miserable. No time to get out or put time into the things I love like my friends, family, music, travel, and good conversation ... money does not bring happiness but it does bring enjoyable distractions and opportunities people confuse with happiness. If you want to be happy in a world where we all die, money isn't gonna do a thing for you, what you need is appreciation, gratitude, and a little courage to adventure out, make time for the things you love to do.


----------



## shnjb

It is possible that if you are unhappy while making x, you may be happier if you made 10x.


----------



## Kittysafe

shnjb said:


> It is possible that if you are unhappy while making x, you may be happier if you made 10x.


But that happiness has nothing to do with the money being made but the attitudes behind whatever you're doing.


----------



## at2011

I'd rather be poor and happy than wealthy but sad.


----------



## Kittysafe

at2011 said:


> I'd rather be poor and happy than wealthy but sad.


I'm not a religious man, but the Bible does say it best...

Matthew 16:26

For what is a man profited, if he shall gain the whole world and lose his own soul? Or what shall a man give in exchange for his soul?

Mark 8:36

For what shall it profit a man, if he shall gain the whole world, and lose his own soul?

Luke 9:25

For what is a man profited, if he gain the whole world, and lose or forfeit his own self?


----------



## Loco

What money has allowed me to do is, retire early so that I can do ALL the things that I love to do like visit my grandchildren who live far away and golf a lot with my friends. I know they say that money can't buy you happiness but it can give me some extra free time to make my own happiness, by doing the things I love to do. Another one of those things is also collecting timepieces.

Have a great weekend everyone.


Dean


----------



## Kittysafe

Loco said:


> What money has allowed me to do is, retire early so that I can do ALL the things that I love to do like visit my grandchildren who live far away and golf a lot with my friends. I know they say that money can't buy you happiness but it can give me some extra free time to make my own happiness, by doing the things I love to do. Another one of those things is also collecting timepieces.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone.
> 
> Dean


They say...

You ever wonder who "they" are? Accepted authorities on any given subject perhaps? But an accepted truth may not be true for ourselves... consider what "they" say, then ask yourself, what do YOU say?


----------



## PremierCurrency

To be perfectly honest, I've never understood the saying "money can't buy happiness". It allows you to do more things, have financial peace of mind, entertain friends, travel more, be more charitable, etc. Unless you like sitting at home and doing absolutely nothing, I can't imagine how money cannot buy at least a certain amount of happiness. There. I said it...


----------



## Kittysafe

Charitable people are going to find a way to be charitable even if they have no money, by volunteering their time for example.
Social people are going to find ways to be sociable, even if they have no money, by joining meet up groups, or hikes, etc...
People are people... money creates opportunities and amplifies one's headspace, but it can't create happiness out of nothing


----------



## Mike_Dowling

At 36 I make probably 10 times what I did at 23 and I'm definitely not happier, all more money has brought me is more crap I'm pressured to buy, work harder and harder, so I can buy more and more garbage. Bigger house I don't need, "nicer car" that will be a junk pile in 10 years. I'm not very materialistic so more money has definitely not made me happier.

This story comes to mind, we've all been fed a lie if you ask me:

A rich man takes a vacation to a tropical beach. He has worked hard all his life and has decided to enjoy the fruits of his labour. He is excited about visiting the island because he's heard that there is incredible fishing there. He loved fishing as a young boy, but hasn't gone in years because he has been busy working to save for his retirement.

On the first day he has his breakfast and heads to the beach. It's around 9:30 am. There he spots a fisherman coming in with a large bucket full of fish.

"How long did you fish for?" he asks. The fisherman looks at the man and explains that he fishes for about three hours a day. The man then asks him why he returned so quickly.

"Don't worry", says the fisherman, "there's still plenty of fish out there."

Dumbfounded, the rich man asks the fisherman why he didn't continue catching fish. The fisherman patiently explains that he caught all he needs.

"I'll spend the rest of the day playing with my children, and talking with my friends. After that I'll relax on the beach."

The rich man sees an opportunity to teach the peasant fisherman something about progress.

He explains to him that he should stay out all day and catch as many fish as he could. That would enable him to save up the extra money he makes and buy even bigger boats to catch even more fish.

"You keep reinvesting your profits in even more boats and hire other fisherman to work for you. If you work really hard, in 20 or 30 years you'll be very rich." The man feels pleased that he's helped teach the simple fisher how to become rich.

Then the fisherman looks at the rich man with a puzzled look on his face and asks what he is to do after he becomes rich.

The rich man responds quickly "Oh! Well, then you can play with your children, talk with friends, and relax on the beach. And do a little fishing."

stolen from the internets


----------



## Kittysafe

Well said Mike, in the end what I've learned is, the more you own the more you have to worry about something happening to.


----------



## Mike_Dowling

Kittysafe said:


> Well said Mike, in the end what I've learned is, the more you own the more you have to worry about something happening to.


I'm sure it changes if you make so much money that it is no longer a factor, but I have a friend who makes over 900K a year and he deals with the exact same issues as me, just worrying about an even bigger house, and his wife wanting an even nicer car, designer furniture ad infinitum.

He's pressured to constantly bring in that money so he works and works and works, then his wife complains because she doesn't see him. But he needs to work to maintain their ever climbing lifestyle. He had his first ulcer at 29 and a near breakdown at 35. So maybe if you have so much money where it doesn't even factor it can aid you towards a happier life, but apparently 900K isn't it.


----------



## Kittysafe

It's all psychological... those with holes to fill within, just dig bigger holes based on how much money they have... it never ends... one must find peace within... I find it by working on my music, helping others... no amount of money can create happiness, it's going the wrong way, it's looking outside for peace.


----------



## Kittysafe

I think the saying isn't Money can't buy you happiness, but rather, money can't buy you love.


----------



## Monocrom

at2011 said:


> I'd rather be poor and happy than wealthy but sad.


With money, you can rent happiness. ;-)


----------



## Monocrom

Kittysafe said:


> I'm not a religious man, but the Bible does say it best...
> 
> Matthew 16:26
> 
> For what is a man profited, if he shall gain the whole world and lose his own soul? Or what shall a man give in exchange for his soul?
> 
> Mark 8:36
> 
> For what shall it profit a man, if he shall gain the whole world, and lose his own soul?
> 
> Luke 9:25
> 
> For what is a man profited, if he gain the whole world, and lose or forfeit his own self?


It translates as, _"Don't do corrupt or immoral deeds in order to get that money."

_Sal from Spyderco knives made himself a nice fortune while still maintaing his integrity and reputation as the nicest guy in the knife industry. Even after all these years._

_


----------



## Chronopolis

Kittysafe said:


> I think the saying isn't Money can't buy you happiness, but rather, money can't buy you love.


A small correction, drawing from my own experience/observation:

Money can buy even love (there is a purchasable kind with varying degrees of "commitment, even), but it can't EVER buy 2 things:

1. Peace of mind / contentment
2. Trust


----------



## Kittysafe

Chronopolis said:


> A small correction, drawing from my own experience/observation:
> 
> Money can buy even love (there is a purchasable kind with varying degrees of "commitment, even), but it can't EVER buy 2 things:
> 
> 1. Peace of mind / contentment
> 2. Trust


Another great quote by John Donne I've loved since I was a teen: "Say the most in the least amount of words."


----------



## Shawnny

If you're already a happy person, money makes you happier!


----------



## czarcasm

Kittysafe said:


> I think the saying isn't Money can't buy you happiness, but rather, money can't buy you love.


It can in certain counties in Nevada...

Sent from Russia... with love.


----------



## Shawnny

czarcasm said:


> It can in certain counties in Nevada...
> 
> Sent from Russia... with love.


That's not love. That's separating you from your money.


----------



## mata777

I'm not wealthy or the smartest person by any stretch of the imagination so the following can taken as a grain of salt if you choose to and represents my opinion and only that. 

Money can defiantly buy experiences and material things that can make you "happy momentarily" and others on "time release" as I refer to it. I cram the "happy momentarily" into the following things and experiences for myself. Fine cigars, good liquor, eating out at my favorite restaurants, gambling, and relaxing massages. On "time release" would be things and experiences that will make me happy even after I have paid for them and can think about in the future to make me happy or pull out to enjoy at any given time to make me happy. Gifts given to loved ones, watches that I own and wear, guns that I own and shoot, trips, concerts, clothes, shoes, vehicles, music, and a few other things I can't remember. 

What can't money buy in my opinion?
Loyalty
True love
Health
True friendships
Peace of mind
Eternal life

I try to balance everything in my life to get the most out of it. I truly don't believe that anyone can achieve 100% total happiness in their lives due to the fact that perfection doesn't exist. And yes, I know what it feel like to have nothing at all, it's not a good feeling.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

but poverty sucks


----------



## baronrojo

Money can't buy you love or happiness...but it can sure as heck make your life more comfortable while searching for aforementioned things. I'm sure there's a big difference between being depressed and driving a Ferrari versus being depressed and riding the bus.


----------



## Chronopolis

baronrojo said:


> Money can't buy you love or happiness...but it can sure as heck make your life more comfortable while searching for aforementioned things. *I'm sure there's a big difference between being depressed and driving a Ferrari versus being depressed and riding the bus*.


Baron - 
I assume you have never experienced depression - yourself or anyone close to you?
And I hope you never do!

You musta meant being 'bummed out' - like, after missing a WUS sale on your Grail or something. ;-)

But depression is another ball of wax: beyond a certain point in depression, NOTHING, and I mean NOTHING has value. 
Not even a Ferrari.... even if it has a Patek inside the glove compartment. :-(


----------



## nzmus

Money can't buy you happiness . its a hard real talk .I agree with its .happiness is a natural term .its come naturally.when people bloom's its love, its come from heart.that's not fake .money is silly this time .


----------



## Shawnny

Kids, a simple reminder: Drugs kill brain cells!


----------



## Mediocre

Shawnny said:


> Kids, a simple reminder: Drugs kill brain cells!


So you purchased temporary happiness, and it reduced your brain cell count?


----------



## Shawnny

Mediocre said:


> So you purchased temporary happiness, and it reduced your brain cell count?


I was retrying to be subtle. Read post 113, then read my post.


----------



## Mediocre

Shawnny said:


> I was retrying to be subtle. Read post 113, then read my post.


lol, I was kidding. I caught the joke the first time, I was just continuing to joke.


----------



## Shawnny

Mediocre said:


> lol, I was kidding. I caught the joke the first time, I was just continuing to joke.


You out joked me!


----------



## ShortOnTime3

There are a lot of things in life that bring me happiness. Some of those things are one dimensional and others are quite complex. Some things require money to experience and other things are completely free. To use an absolute term "can't" with regard to the phrase in the op speaks to the, IMO, lack of life experience of people who live by said phrase. 

For example: I enjoy hanging out with friends. There doesn't have to be a cost associated with that. But I also get vast enjoyment out of tracking and modifying my car. Those things absolutely require money. In that sense my money is buying me happiness. 

I've been a poor graduate student and someone who's made several times that meager stipend. I found ways to have fun/happiness back then and I have fun now as well. Now I get to participate in things where my happiness is essentially based on my ability to pay money. 

Money doesn't ensure happiness but it certainly can be used to obtain it.


----------



## mdinana

I haven't read all the pages but ... sure it can. Duh. That's the point of money - to buy things. I mean, who goes out of their way to buy sadness?

Now, it can't necessarily buy you a lifetime of happiness with a one-time purchase. And there are things that bring happiness that don't cost money.

Fast show of hands - who was happy the last time the BOUGHT a watch?


----------



## Skippy4000

Define Happiness.


----------



## George A.

Money definately buys happiness since we live in a capitalistic system where everything can be bought. Theoretically, having enough money to cover your expenses and to lead a luxurious lifestyle can be more than satisfying. I believe that even though happiness is found in the little things, money just put you in a better bargaining position overally. Like some people say, "Money can't buy happiness, but it's better crying in a brand new Mercedes than on the pavement".


----------



## justbecauseIcan

I'm in the high-fidelity 1st class travelling set 
And I think I need a Learjet


----------



## BDIC

morgan1124 said:


> Plus 1....I totally agree...otherwise how do I buy my watches! lol..


And the most miserable state of all is either having just enough, or only having it sometimes!!!!


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kittysafe

Happiness is a byproduct of achievement.
Relying on materialism for your happiness is foolhardy.


----------



## Crunchy

I guarantee you, money in MY hands can buy ME happiness. Anyone wants to donate to experiement?


----------



## Chronopolis

Money would certainly buy me A LOT of space. 
And space would buy me a lot of peace and quiet - to be away from people.
And that alone would set me up to be pretty damn happy.


----------



## Crunchy

Chronopolis said:


> Money would certainly buy me A LOT of space.
> And space would buy me a lot of peace and quiet - to be away from people.
> And that alone would set me up to be pretty damn happy.


This is actually sad in a way


----------



## Chronopolis

Crunchy said:


> This is actually sad in a way


It would be, if we all gauged "happiness" by some imaginary yardstick of identical values, and felt the same about everything.

I am a misanthrope, for sure, but I can be charmingly gregarious when I am in the mood. I just don't want to hear/see people until I WANT to.

I just had to hear a kid, across the street, revving up his bike unnecessarily, on a potentially quiet Sunday morning. And my neighbor's been renovating his house for the past 2 months, so all that buzzsaw making all that noise has been really pleasant... NOT.

I'd like to put a mile between me and my neighbors, and invite them to a nice, noisy BBQ party once in a while, on MY terms. And then, not have to see / hear them again for a while.

One man's happy "solitude" is another man's sad loneliness, or even feeling of abandonment.


----------



## omegaSMP300

Money can buy a lot of things. However, I think many would agree being happy does not require money. However, it doesn't hurt to have money for security purposes, as well as, to spend on luxuries and entertainment. I believe it can add a measure of joy to one's life but hopefully it is not the definition of what truly makes you happy.


----------



## Ticktocker

This is one of the many, many sayings that I've never, ever understood. I think people mean "inner happiness" when they throw that phrase around and that's another subject altogether. The truth is that money can most definitely buy you happiness. Balance is what makes people happiest. Money can balance your life. Not worrying about bills, buying that watch I've always wanted, paying for an education, a better home in a better neighborhood..... all of those things make me happy (not necessarily in that order!). They are not the only things that make me happy but they provide a balance. If you are empty and have no inner peace, you will not be happy with anything and of course you can be happy without any money but money can buy happiness for people.


----------



## rooneb

I have a fair bit of money and retired at 45 . I can assure you I am very happy


----------



## hg1027

Every time I get a better job, or a raise, or come out ahead on an investment, I think, alright self, let's take it easy for a while. We have enough money. 

Then my dad comes home from a hard day playing tennis, or sailing, with a new watch, or in a new car, and I wonder if there might be a karma of money, just screwing with me.


----------



## Crunchy

Money can buy happiness, the pursuit of money doesn't buy happiness. Like a casino, you only win once you cash out.


----------



## Mediocre

hg1027 said:


> Every time I get a better job, or a raise, or come out ahead on an investment, I think, alright self, let's take it easy for a while. We have enough money.
> 
> Then my dad comes home from a hard day playing tennis, or sailing, with a new watch, or in a new car, and I wonder if there might be a karma of money, just screwing with me.


I primarily put my last raise into savings of one style or another. It was the best way I could think to avoid the perpetual human syndrome that is "living up"......hard to do when there is no additional liquid income


----------



## shnjb

Mediocre said:


> I primarily put my last raise into savings of one style or another. It was the best way I could think to avoid the perpetual human syndrome that is "living up"......hard to do when there is no additional liquid income


Smart.
Wish I could do that too.


----------



## Richerson

I spent all my money on cars, watches, drinking and ladies. 

The rest I wasted


----------



## Chronopolis

This much seems true:

Money certainly cannot buy you freedom from unhappiness, when it comes in a form that cannot be corrected or improved with money.


----------



## BDIC

Richerson said:


> I spent all my money on cars, watches, drinking and ladies.
> 
> The rest I wasted


Now that's how you do it!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish

Money is not everything , health is 10%


----------



## sujith

I have stayed in villages where people with less money or meager earnings were far happier than their city counterparts. Probably because they didn't yearn for a materialistic well being and found happiness in sharing whatever little wealth/goods they had with each other. It's all about contentment, decision lies on where we see and want our levels to be.


----------



## watcher88

Your right money doesn't buy happiness but MONEY HELPS US TO BE HAPPY and STRESS FREE!


----------



## Nes461

No, but it buys me Watches, Gym Memberships, Protein, Supplements and Peanut Butter. And those things make me HAPPY!


----------



## arogle1stus

I've tried both orientations. Being a Have and a Have Not. Having is better.
True, money can't buy happiness but will bring you the misery you'll enjoy.
Money isn't everything true. But it's waaay ahead of whatever is in 2nd place.
I've come to the conclusion that mid price point divers are my obsession. That's
my story and I'm stickin to it.

X traindriver Art


----------



## little big feather

This "Money can't buy you happiness",is a fallacy, started by those who *have money*, to make those who *don't have money* feel better about 
not having....IMHO


----------



## Nes461

little big feather said:


> This "Money can't buy you happiness",is a fallacy, started by those who *have money*, to make those who *don't have money* feel better about
> not having....IMHO


Ha! I've been saying that for years in reverse! lol It was made up by those who "don't have money" to make *themselves *feel better. B/C I figured the rich don't care what you think it can or can't buy. You'll never know till YOU are on the having side. lol either way I agree with you!


----------



## XJP5

Dianetix said:


> Agreed, money can buy you happiness! People without money are the ones who say it can't.


I agree, or it's the people who have it in abundance that say "money isn't everything." Its not necessarily the ability to buy things that attracts me, but rather, the freedom and choices it provides me. Without it I feel like a prisoner in today's society.


----------



## brandybuck

Happiness is a direct function of disposable income up to a certain point or standard, where it then diminish returns significantly and gets exponentially higher and higher. 

Ask a literal no or little income university student how happy they are. Likely no money for hobbies, interests, health and fitness, memberships, anything past a ....-box car, barebones food and alcohol. A lifestyle dictated by educational timesinks.

The moment you break into a professional career, your net happiness skyrockets and your freedom becomes substantial.


----------



## EvoRich

Happiness is a state of mind. Life is what you make of it and no materialistic thing in the world will MAKE you happy. You can alllow it make you happy temporarily. I'm happy to have the car I have. I'm happy to own the watches I own. I'm happy about certain things. But as A whole, I don't describe myself as a happy person. There are non materialistic thing missing in my life that keep me from being happy. Things a million dollars can't buy. If money bought you happiness, you wouldn't be seeing celebrities ODing on drugs and committing suicide. 

There is 100% truth to "Money doesn't buy you happiness". If you're already a generally happy person and you have money, sure, buying that McLaren P1 will make you happy. Would a McLaren P1 make ME happy? Yeah it would. But it still doesn't fill that certain void (And that void could be anything, that isn't a "thing"). The P1 is just a "thing". It alone is not happiness. That's my opinion on that matter. 

There are many people who are below average income who would consider themselves happy simply due to their positive attitude, and simply just wanting what they have. It's just a state of mind.


----------



## bronxbomber252

Studies have shown that the only correlation between happiness and money is whether you make more or less than $40k (USD)/year. Indicating that once you can comfortably afford the necessities, money is no longer tied to happiness.

I propose that money can buy pleasure/enjoyment and luxury. Both of these can contribute to overall happiness, but they cannot create happiness on their own. IMHO happiness comes from sense of purpose, loved ones, a clean conscious, and a positive outlook on life. I have way more material things than I did 4 years ago. I also make significantly more money. But i am only marginally more happy than I was then. And all of the improvement comes from not the money and goods, but rather the fact that my work allows me to help people, protect people, and make a difference in the world. Whereas back then I was just in training. But the bulk of my happiness comes from my family, my friends, and my sense of purpose with my work.

Now, having a few nice watches, multiple cars, nice vacations, etc... Brings my great enjoyment and pleasure. But if for some reason I had to give that all up, as long as I was still able to support my family, have my family and friends, and be a part of something greater than myself, I would be every bit as happy as I am now. (Although more bored LOL)


----------



## Howl

Personally I think the point of the expression "money can't buy you happiness" is that even with more money you can obviously buy more things, but ultimately it is you who decides if they make you happy or not. You can be miserable and rich and buying more stuff won't necessarily make you happier. You go into a watch store and buy a Rolex, you get a Rolex. Does it make you happy? I'm almost certain most people here would be.. but there is no guarantee. There is no happiness store where you can buy X happiness for Y dollars. It is up to the individual to decide what makes them happy.


----------



## Shawnny

Howl said:


> Personally I think the point of the expression "money can't buy you happiness" is that even with more money you can obviously buy more things, but ultimately it is you who decides if they make you happy or not. You can be miserable and rich and buying more stuff won't necessarily make you happier. You go into a watch store and buy a Rolex, you get a Rolex. Does it make you happy? I'm almost certain most people here would be.. but there is no guarantee. There is no happiness store where you can buy X happiness for Y dollars. It is up to the individual to decide what makes them happy.


I don't like Rolexes at all. I wouldn't be caught dead in a ditch with a mind full of chemicals with one on my wrist. But, a Zenith Pilot Montre dAronef would make me pretty happy!


----------



## Gunnar_917

Howl said:


> Personally I think the point of the expression "money can't buy you happiness" is that even with more money you can obviously buy more things, but ultimately it is you who decides if they make you happy or not. You can be miserable and rich and buying more stuff won't necessarily make you happier. You go into a watch store and buy a Rolex, you get a Rolex. Does it make you happy? I'm almost certain most people here would be.. but there is no guarantee. There is no happiness store where you can buy X happiness for Y dollars. It is up to the individual to decide what makes them happy.


chances are that happiness from a new watch would only be temporary, regardless of the watch brand.


----------



## little big feather

"Money can't buy you happiness." That's rich people propaganda!
They been preaching that for thousands of years. probably one of the first
and most successful advertising programs.
If $$$$$$$$$$$ can't buy happiness, you can always rent it....:-!


----------



## Sam K

Gunnar_917 said:


> chances are that happiness from a new watch would only be temporary, regardless of the watch brand.


All happiness is temporary. Eventually you die.

Besides, regardless of whether money buys you happiness or not, poverty doesn't buy you anything. If you have a choice, it seems pretty obvious which one is preferable.


----------



## joepac

But the real question is "Can happiness buy you money?" I think not... 😛

Sent from my S5 Active...Like you care...


----------



## drawman623

What money buys, in my opinion, is expectation. Expectations are seldom met without effort and sacrifice...something attainable to almost anyone. 

Your money will buy health insurance as the OP mentions, but it will not buy health. You still need to push yourself physically, choose your foods thoughtfully and manage portion size. You still need to consider what you put into your body...hence money does not buy health. 

It was insightful to note that money does not attract friends...indeed it draws people though. Sometimes I pity the wealthy for having to live so guarded and to maintain boundaries from the have-nots who try to get close. It would seem that money cannot buy trust and in fact it has a cost in the form of sincerity from others.

Lastly, I note that with money, one could retire and enjoy the good life...With 1.5 million, I would be there! I'm usually staring at the walls, doing nothing but getting fatter and more self loathing as these thoughts flash through my own mind...the point, I do very little with MY time off and more often than not, do not enhance my own happiness. I cannot imagine being any better off in terms of happiness with more money.

I bought a 500hp AMG after attaining a particular personal goal. The car provides a lot of joy and to some others, is a dream to which they aspire. Maybe I'll run into the OP in his new Aston one day at a traffic light. After the next quarter mile, however, one of us may find himself unhappy. All that money spent and I'm still not the fastest...or I pay xxx taxes yet they're sending me to traffic court...or it's another breakdown and you want how much for the repair...or you need the car how long? The Buggati Veyron can't drive 250 mph in a traffic jam nor sustain a door ding any better from a careless valet.

My now ex wife's last insult: "I expect more from a man making 100K every year."

Expectations...they take the happiness out of many things.


----------



## Maverick21

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshismycaptain

I run a recreational boating club. One of the members has a t shirt that reads :

"Money can't buy happiness, but it can buy horsepower, and I've never seen a sad guy in a boat hauling ass!"


----------



## joshismycaptain

On a more serious note : I do believe money does buy happiness up to a point. Let's face it, money buys comfort, and lack of comfort in life is miserable. After you are comfortable (somewhere around a household income of about 70-80k), then it just buys cool stuff. Cool stuff is cool,,, but it certainly does not guarantee you happiness and often time causes unhappiness. Knowing how much is enough is important. In the absence of greed and vanity, when we learn to love above all else is where happiness is found. You must be comfortable and love yourself before that can exist...


----------



## zephyrus17

Everything is relative. Money can help you reduce discomfort. Living debt-free with your own house, with health insurance and without any looming worries is a great feeling. It then allows you to pursue your hobbies and interests freely.


----------



## drawman623

Money doesn't improve your judgement and it doesn't make you smarter. It opens many new options to pursue happiness, and a world of opportunity to become destracted from your problems. 

I've known 4 rich men well. For all the dreaming I do that their money could realize in my life, I still note that these men appear no happier than me.

Of my 3 friends, 1 lost it all and has wondered what to do with his stack of oriental rugs and 20K silver beef service while living in his daughter's condo. He used to have his estate covered in fresh flowers weekly...gardens of beauty and fragrance all because his wife liked flowers. His jewelry and restaraunt businesses failed and it all went away. Thus with wealth comes the weight of maintaining it, securing it, and living within it. 

Another has trust issues and plays with model trains in his basement. I still feel the shock at seeing him come out in overalls and a conductor's cap. Wealth doesn't make you suave or ease mental illnesses like social anxiety...but it does buy a lot of model trains. His Rolls Royce was garaged only a few meters from his recreation room...but his money didn't buy him an inclination to go out in it.

The third man got himself hooked on heroin and lost everything. When I last saw him, he was being walked out of the company where we both worked, but under charge of theft. I still have some of the lovely Persian miniatures, exquisite painted antiquities, that he sold me to support his habit back in the day. I still pray for him occasionally.

The last man I regard as very much like myself and he has done everything his way. he bought a mountain top, crafted his house, land and hobbies to be the utmost representation of what he likes. His collections are the best of their kind in the world. He has a sawmill on the property, outdoor lounge area with firepit on his lake (which is full of trout)...the list of innovative self expression goes on and on. Gun range, 4WD rock course, stable, riding trails and kennel for his beloved animals... Beautiful GF too. But such freedom only really exists on his mountain. Drive off into the world and DWI, business regulation and numerous impositions from government and community remind him quite acutely that the world will never accommodate him to the extent he can afford at home. Our daily correspondence is more about the actions of small minded people rather than the joy of his wealth. You know Joe Walsh' lyrics about the Mazerati at 185...he lost his liscense and now he dont drive. On the positive side, money hasn't changed my friend...he is still a great person...but no happier than me.

If anything, money buys happiness for a time, when needs and desires are material or fairly simple. Times change though, needs become complex. Steve Jobs couldn't save himself...Howard Hughes never got out...and when I buy the last best watch...there is always a glimmer of the next. Money doesn't change the flaws of human nature.


----------



## jeffgo888

well said everyone. Man is unhappy because he covet what he cannot have. Therefore,covet not. Look at NBa players. Makes more than $20mill in their careers...and ends up bankrupt.Whats the sense? its not what you have, its what you make do with what you have.


----------



## drhr

drawman623 said:


> Money doesn't improve your judgement and it doesn't make you smarter. It opens many new options to pursue happiness, and a world of opportunity to become destracted from your problems.
> 
> * Money doesn't change the flaws of human nature.*


Indeed, if anything, it magnifies them all too often . . .


----------



## jeffgo888

where are the good ole days when a pair of sneakers from Target was enough. Now its gotta be the Lebron Nikes or Jordans...oh lord. I play tennis with same hoop sneakers...i aint got the money to be buying 2 pairs for each sport..lol


----------



## joshismycaptain

I love this thread, because for all the stuff, lifestyle, and attitude people seems to have,,, when you really ask about mo ey and happiness, most people seem to truly understand the bottom line. I don't think there's any problem with money as long as you know it comes after character.

One of my favorite quotes :

"Focus not on the character of your achievements, but on the achievement of your character..."


----------



## jeffgo888

joshismycaptain said:


> I love this thread, because for all the stuff, lifestyle, and attitude people seems to have,,, when you really ask about mo ey and happiness, most people seem to truly understand the bottom line. I don't think there's any problem with money as long as you know it comes after character.
> 
> One of my favorite quotes :
> 
> "Focus not on the character of your achievements, but on the achievement of your character..."


very very nice


----------



## sleepy96

Richard Cory would disagree with the OP.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## casieko

Sooner or later all this things you own will own you.


----------



## tonyfabro

drawman623 said:


> Money doesn't improve your judgement and it doesn't make you smarter. It opens many new options to pursue happiness, and a world of opportunity to become destracted from your problems.
> 
> I've known 4 rich men well. For all the dreaming I do that their money could realize in my life, I still note that these men appear no happier than me.
> 
> Of my 3 friends, 1 lost it all and has wondered what to do with his stack of oriental rugs and 20K silver beef service while living in his daughter's condo. He used to have his estate covered in fresh flowers weekly...gardens of beauty and fragrance all because his wife liked flowers. His jewelry and restaraunt businesses failed and it all went away. Thus with wealth comes the weight of maintaining it, securing it, and living within it.
> 
> Another has trust issues and plays with model trains in his basement. I still feel the shock at seeing him come out in overalls and a conductor's cap. Wealth doesn't make you suave or ease mental illnesses like social anxiety...but it does buy a lot of model trains. His Rolls Royce was garaged only a few meters from his recreation room...but his money didn't buy him an inclination to go out in it.
> 
> The third man got himself hooked on heroin and lost everything. When I last saw him, he was being walked out of the company where we both worked, but under charge of theft. I still have some of the lovely Persian miniatures, exquisite painted antiquities, that he sold me to support his habit back in the day. I still pray for him occasionally.
> 
> The last man I regard as very much like myself and he has done everything his way. he bought a mountain top, crafted his house, land and hobbies to be the utmost representation of what he likes. His collections are the best of their kind in the world. He has a sawmill on the property, outdoor lounge area with firepit on his lake (which is full of trout)...the list of innovative self expression goes on and on. Gun range, 4WD rock course, stable, riding trails and kennel for his beloved animals... Beautiful GF too. But such freedom only really exists on his mountain. Drive off into the world and DWI, business regulation and numerous impositions from government and community remind him quite acutely that the world will never accommodate him to the extent he can afford at home. Our daily correspondence is more about the actions of small minded people rather than the joy of his wealth. You know Joe Walsh' lyrics about the Mazerati at 185...he lost his liscense and now he dont drive. On the positive side, money hasn't changed my friend...he is still a great person...but no happier than me.
> 
> If anything, money buys happiness for a time, when needs and desires are material or fairly simple. Times change though, needs become complex. Steve Jobs couldn't save himself...Howard Hughes never got out...and when I buy the last best watch...there is always a glimmer of the next. Money doesn't change the flaws of human nature.


This made my day Sir. I was just thinking about how Steve Jobs couldn't cure cancer after I saw the film about him recently.
I think it's valuable for all of us to think about our mortality, not as a morbid obsession but as a way of appreciating our small amount of time here and what we do with it.
I think finances are like any other human invention, in the right hands they can produce amazing things, just as in the wrong they can lead us astray.


----------



## _yourhonoryourhonor_

I would partially agree. Money can cause things that would be stressful for the average Joe to not be stressful. At the same time, if you're working 90 hours a week at an investment bank, but clearing 500k, are you really living?


----------



## RShackleford

"Money can't buy happiness, but I'd rather cry in a Ferrari."


----------



## craig00

Money can't buy happiness but i sure prefer to cry in my luxury car than on the road side...lol.


----------



## ctt1760

_yourhonoryourhonor_ said:


> I would partially agree. Money can cause things that would be stressful for the average Joe to not be stressful. At the same time, if you're working 90 hours a week at an investment bank, but clearing 500k, are you really living?


You might be living better than someone working in 90 hr/wk in tech but clearing $250k/yr.
If you love working, then maybe working is like one of your hobbies.


----------



## RNHC

_yourhonoryourhonor_ said:


> At the same time, if you're working 90 hours a week at an investment bank, but clearing 500k, are you really living?


I had a buddy like that. He was working for a big investment bank and was making serious coin but all he did was work. One of the rare moments that I saw him, I joked that he must be living large and he replied in seriousness that the work took pretty much all his time, so much so that he didn't even have time to spend the money that he earned. Money was almost an abstract number in his bank account that had no particular relevance to his daily life.


----------



## jaxexe

money can buy happiness, luxurious life is a happy life


----------



## sfaxtis

Any way you see it, a man is better off with money than he is without...


----------



## charleswtch

People keep saying money can't buy happiness. I still don't get why they do but i sure feel happy when ever i buy a new watch LOL.


----------



## josephine lace

Money can't buy happiness but it is way better to cry in a Roll Royce than on a bicycle, or better still any one who says money can't buy happiness should shut up until they have made a whole lot of it


----------



## james walters

We live in a time and generation were money accounts for everything, so therefore money can buy happiness


----------



## crutis

craig00 said:


> Money can't buy happiness but i sure prefer to cry in my luxury car than on the road side...lol.


Truth be told.


----------



## john freddrick

Bill gates doesn't look unhappy to me, money can buy all forms of happiness


----------



## pixnw

A wise man once told me that money can't buy you love, but it can get you a lot of sex, and hell, that's not a bad substitute. 

I'm in the top couple percent of Americans from an income and net worth standpoint and am extremely happy. I do know plenty of people that are very wealthy that aren't happy. From my perspective it's because many of them are always looking for more, and never at all happy or content with what they already have. I totally support wanting more and am a 100% capitalist, but believe that folks need to start enjoying the journey and what it brings along the way instead of always shooting for new milestone without appreciating what they already have. 

My least favorite group of people are those that are bitter and say things like "money can't buy you happiness" and talk about how people that are wealthy are just lucky or surely must have screwed a lot of people to become so successful. Sure, there are folks that have inherited their wealth, won the lottery, etc., but there are a lot of business owners and others that worked hard and smart for what they have and deserve it all.

Happy Holidays everyone and best wishes for a prosperous New Year!


----------



## GrouchoM

Health, physical and mental, brings happiness. Money only helps bring happiness by permitting one access to medical support and time to aid in health maintenance. Money does not guarantee happiness. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Money can buy a solid state drive, bacon, sushi, and a good lawyer. All of which are happiness.


----------



## mattfm




----------



## Golder

I'm sure many of you have seen the click bait articles which state that, happiness = reality - expectations. This incredibly simple statement is also incredibly insightful and true. If you grew up with a yacht and your dad was the name partner at a major New York law firm, then making $150k a year probably isn't going to make you happy. If you grew up the son of a plumber in run down apartment, a college education and $150k is probably going to make you quite content. The important lesson here? Instill high goals but low expectations in your children, haha easy peasy right?

The studies say that once you hit a baseline where money is no longer a major stress issue (I think they threw out $75k per household), basically, you've got insurance, you can pay your bills, etc then money no longer correlates with happiness. Of course that's statistical average of the population, not individuals, for individuals you go back to reality - expectations. 

The OP here said something very telling, he gets to do things his friends can't because he has the money and they don't. Its not his money that makes him happy, its the money he has in excess of the money his peer group has. If his peer group was chartering private jets and all he could afford was a music festival and a a nice hotel, then that money wouldn't buy much happiness.


----------



## chumo22

I don't think money buys happiness. I think it allows you the freedom to pursue your life more fully. If you do that, you are more fulfilled and should be happier. But there are so many major "milestone" events in life that you have to do well...avoid getting in trouble with the law, get an education, find a career / vocation, find stability, learn yourself, find (or do not find) the right partner. Figure out who you are and bend your life so that it conforms to that.


----------



## chumo22

I totally agree with the premise that a baseline amount of money gets you and a good portion of what a wealthy person gets in life. We're presumably all watch geeks...is having a Rolex Daytona that much better than having a Rolex Submariner? If you don't think so, chances are you are much easier to please than those who say otherwise. I grew up absolutely 100% middle class. My parents were the children of Depression survivors and held onto every penny they could like it was their last. Years later, they retired way ahead of the game (well, not wealthy) and are as happy as can be. I've done well for myself but I don't need everything to be happy. Having a great wife, a great family and a great career is huge for me. The rest is gravy.


----------



## chumo22

The last decade has exposed the real problem with greed. It's insatiable. That can be a good thing in a country that is growing. But in a country like the USA that is already a financial superpower, it gets harder to grow so people start to cheat. When we incentivize cheating, we get the Great Recesssion, steroids in baseball, Lance Armstrong, and cutting corners everywhere in Corporate America.


----------



## chumo22

No, that hardly sounds terrible. Well done.


----------



## chumo22

If we're being honest about the current state of society, money buys all of the necessities of life, which provides stability. Conquering your environment. Stability in life is arguably one of the single biggest components of happiness, at least in America. Think about the unhappy people in your life. My guess is that most of them are unstable in one or several ways. Whatever that may be. Well, once you've conquered stability and therefore conquered your environment, you can spend more of your time enjoying life instead of chasing after it. Above that, financial means is just a giant one up show.


----------



## chumo22

tonyfabro said:


> This made my day Sir. I was just thinking about how Steve Jobs couldn't cure cancer after I saw the film about him recently.
> I think it's valuable for all of us to think about our mortality, not as a morbid obsession but as a way of appreciating our small amount of time here and what we do with it.
> I think finances are like any other human invention, in the right hands they can produce amazing things, just as in the wrong they can lead us astray.


I had a friend when I lived in New Jersey who worked at big law firm. So did his wife. They worked a ton of hours and at a young age, with their combined incomes were doing quite well. They bought this huge house on a street filled with people twice their age, who regarded them as the rich kids in the neighborhood (literally). We went over for dinner. It was embarrassing how unnecessary this huge house was for them. They had no kids, didn't even have a big dog in need of a huge yard. Of the eight bedrooms, I think six of them were literally empty. It was one of the most striking in person examples I have ever seen of unnecessary extravagance.

My wife (at the time) and I drove back to our house, which was very nice, but suited to our small family (just us) and small dog. It felt like a home rather than a palace to only be enjoyed when it was being shown off.


----------



## chumo22

Money buys nothing but misery for some. I've had friends who were well off who had bad drug habits that in some years (depending on their income) literally almost killed them. Drugs, booze, whores. Repeat. Heck, one of my friends only truly found happiness when he found the right woman in his life and settled down. He was still a bragging SOB, but he was much happier.


----------



## chumo22

Completely agree with this. Once you can stay afloat, the rest is literally wants rather than needs. I know a lot of good people who struggle each and every day just to pay their bills.  I have some relatives who live job to job. It brings so much instability in their life that they are always moving from one calamity to the next. It's depressing....although in fairness much of it is self-inflicted with very poor decisions.


----------



## chumo22

Great point...buying ANOTHER watch is just a temporary excitement for me. The real joy I get is hunting down the next one, but not wearing the last one. Sad in a sense. But I consider it a hobby.


----------



## payj

What will make you truly happy is having some money BUT maintaining your friends that you truly love and they love you back far before the money came. This paired with a lady that truly loves you too will trump all.

Being VERY happy for me would be to be in a position to bring those said freinds up with me. We're all rich, we all have eachother and we live in our own utopia....together. 

The big key is to not let your ego get ahead of you. Accomplish that, I would think you did it. 

At the end of the day the money will only make me happy if I can have my close freinds too. If I can not, take the money elsewhere. End story.

Sent On The Fly


----------



## ctaborda

I keep telling myself I need to buy the 'last' watch. 

I'm up to 3, and I started collecting in November. Yeeesh.

After I bought the Explorer II Polar .. (5 days AGO!). I am already thinking and obsessing over the Hulk. 

So pissed at myself!


----------



## max902

money can buy you happiness and more.


----------



## YungHorologist

max902 said:


> money can buy you happiness and more.


agreed. anyone that doesn't think it does, I can relieve you of your surplus.

Sent wearing a watch that's probably cheaper than a tank of gas.


----------



## drhr

YungHorologist said:


> agreed. anyone that doesn't think it does, I can relieve you of your surplus.
> 
> Sent wearing a watch that's probably cheaper than a tank of gas.


sliding scale. gets boring after a while so you look for something else that's supposed to bring happiness etc etc and so forth ad infinitum . . .


----------



## max902

Money gets things done on time and when ever, to me that is happiness.


----------



## mlacer

No, but it sure as hell makes the time go by faster.


----------



## Alden

Maybe money can't buy happiness, but I'd rather cry in the back seat of a limo than sitting on a bicycle.


----------



## GrouchoM

To those without much of it or that are new to it, yes. To those who have had it for a while, no. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

GrouchoM said:


> To those without much of it out that are new to it, yes. To those who have had it for a while, no.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Believe this is so from my experience, well put . . .


----------



## julibesty

For sure money cant buy happiness.....Agreed.


----------



## bech9

But can money buy happiness?,some people might think that money can buy fun,to me i disagree...... money can't buy happiness.


----------



## ShortOnTime3

bech9 said:


> money can't buy happiness.


It depends on how you use it. Just sitting in a millions doesn't do anything for anyone, but spending it on yourself and others can certainly put a smile on one's face.


----------



## bech9

Its very clear......totally Agreed.


----------



## cynthiamyra

I totally agree! In today’s world money can buy you happiness. But it depends on us how we maintain a balance in our lives. Caring for our loved ones and their desires are also very important to stay happy.


----------



## kunimi

don't put the world in your heart, put it in the hand. yes, money can buy you happiness, but only temporary. you will keep asking more more and more. stay with family, friends and have a good health.
You don't need money in this world, you need time. and money can't buy time.


----------



## henryjohnmark

I don't believe money cant buy happiness....without money no happiness..


----------



## kae0z

Money alone can't buy happiness. But no money at all + bad luck (health issues and no else to pay for it) will certainly not make you happy...


----------



## Harley90

Money is necessary to live in the modern world. Very difficult to be happy at poverty levels. I've been both rich and poor and was happy both ways but with money is more fun than without, especially if you have had a good deal of money at one time or another.

Being old now, I appreciate family and friends and health more than "stuff". My level of happiness is not tied to "stuff" but relationships....YMMV


----------



## bryan00

Money can buy you happiness depending on how much we talking about.


----------



## kelvinjames

i definitely agree with you, that phrase always used by those who lack it,


----------



## Micheal192

I think you're right. Without money, a lot of things go wrong and that alone makes one unhappy.

I mean, I need money to take my special one to cool places, get me a nice fast car, get her fancy clothes and of course to even stay healthy. Without money we might all be dumb because we may not even afford basic education.

So what's the saying, 'Money can't buy happiness' to me it can buy probably more than happiness. It can buy love, loyalty, respect, friends and the list goes on and on.


----------



## AlphaM911

This is a heavily loaded topic and is always situational. 

Money isn't everything, but it is. Apparently the money issues is one of the major causes of divorce. Money is a huge issue world-wide.

Fortunately for me, I've recently been making a good salary and since then I've been much happier. I've been able to buy my first Panerai a month ago which I can't stop looking at. 

I bought my 2nd Porsche (GT4) which since then I've been joining many car-related social events and races. I've randomly met many other car enthusiasts, even on the street. I have even have many opportunities arise because of it, i.e. I got a sponsorship and am being given over $3,000 in free parts!

I've been able to book nice vacations that I can enjoy with my lady. Money bought memorable experiences at some of the nicest resorts in the areas that we have vacationed at. 

Money has me living in a nice and modern apartment in Manhattan. 

Money is allowing me to continue my education for a Masters Degree.

Whoever said money isn't happiness is an idiot, doesn't have money, doesn't know how to manage their life/money, or has been dished out bad luck in their life.


----------



## Micro

Money can't buy you happiness, but it sure can buy you a good time, the best health care you can afford and will allow you to do and see more thing in life and best of all, it will allow you to help others in need.


----------



## IPA

My mother always told me that the very best things in life comes for free. I have become old enough to realize what she ment by that.


----------



## Time Collector

Ok, if money can't buy you happiness, it can sure put a down payment on it. Ha ha


----------



## GrouchoM

My mom told me the best things in life are free. Sadly, mom was a kleptomaniac.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jt89888

I just watched "The pursuit of happiness" a couple days ago for the first time. It had me thinking about this exact same thing.

*"Christopher Gardner:* It was right then that I started thinking about Thomas Jefferson on the Declaration of Independence and the part about our right to life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. And I remember thinking how did he know to put the pursuit part in there? That maybe happiness is something that we can only pursue and maybe we can actually never have it. No matter what. How did he know that?"

I think happiness is defined a little differently by everyone. There's no doubt that money can buy you comfort, and comfort brings a lot of people happiness. I think for me happiness is synonymous with success. Reaching my goals in my career, my personal life, my finances, etc.


----------



## 69mach351

Money can't buy you happiness (IMO) is true and it isn't. I don't think possessions make people happy. I also don't believe in keeping up with the Jones'. So you buy a nicer car, a better watch, a more expensive house, so what? The guy down the street could do it 10 fold to you. Too many people become a slave to their possessions. I have yet to be at a funeral and hear someone talk about the extravagant couch, purse, watch, whatever, that the deceased had.

All that said, money can buy you time and experiences. I do think that those can make people happy. Nothing compares to accomplishing something that you set out to do, experiencing something fun, spending time with the people that you would like to spend time with. That is what makes people happy and while it doesn't necessarily require money, it does help.


----------



## brandon\

GrouchoM said:


> My mom told me the best things in life are free. Sadly, mom was a kleptomaniac.


That sounds like something Mitch Hedberg would have said.


----------



## AnotherFella

I think a lot of times the saying is repeated and used in scenarios that don't apply. As I have understood it, the saying is more of a caution against the pursuit of wealth for wealth's sake. There are many people chasing another dollar that lead miserable lives. But on the other hand, I know many folks who are wealthy and use the wealth as a tool to bring happiness to others, as well as themselves. Like the Good Book says "the LOVE of money is the root of all evil." Notice it's not "money is the root of all evil."


----------



## md101010




----------



## AlphaM911




----------



## lxnastynotch93

Money cannot buy happiness.

It can allow you to live a more comfortable lifestyle, yes. It can allow you to live longer. It can allow you to go places and make memories that bring you happiness, but it cannot directly buy true happiness. That is a state of being that is always in flux. What makes you happy now may not make you happy in 10 years. It's really about finding the path that works best for you.

When you're on your death bed, in your final hours, your watches, cars, boats, houses, ect., aren't going to be crowded around your bed holding your hand, nor will you care if they were there. It's the people you love that will be.

Never let the pursuit of money get in the way of the people you love or the simple things that make you truly happy.


----------



## Skody

Of course it bloody can. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oztech

It might not buy you happiness but you can rent or lease a lot of it while wearing what you want driving what you want to get it.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

This statement is absolutely false. All money can do is buy you the next new shiny thing. Then the sheen wears off, and another new shiny thing pops up in its place. Money can buy you something that you can look at or operate, etc. that will activate your reward circuit.

This is why we buy new cars, new watches, etc. Once the reward of pursuing and then purchasing that item has worn off, we're on to the next one. Unless, that is, the item has some sentimental value which would indicate some connection to another human being or experience.

I've never heard someone say "I want to spend the rest of my life with this car." However, I have heard many people say that about another human being.



Skody said:


> Of course it bloody can.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JimBass

Happiness is a state of being, not a state of possessing objects.


----------



## freshprince357

Money is just a vehicle for measuring the value of things. That's why it was invented. We couldn't grow as a human race only on trade. Money is definitely important because it can help us get what we want... financial freedom, watches, trips, respect, etc. 

Money isn't everything though. Most people make the mistake of chasing money their entire lives as a means to the end only to realize they will never be satisfied. True happiness comes from purpose. And purpose can only be achieved by pursuing what we love, what we are skilled at, and what we believe in. Money is just one of the forms of rewards we can reap along the journey to success pursuing our true purpose in life.  For me watches are definitely part of that purpose!


----------



## dawn

The right saying is "money can,t buy you love'' cause money can definitely buy happiness.


----------



## Heinz

But it can buy me a boat. And it can buy me a truck to pull it. Hey, that sounds like it'd make a good song...oh, wait....


----------



## cptmike03

I agree, it can't make you happy, but it sure can make life easier!


----------



## Perazzi-man

Baloney: I'm happy wearing my nice watch , driving my nice car , living in my nice house, buying toys and clothes for my grandbabies. Life is gooooood.


----------



## Heinz

It can take the strain off things and help in the happiness department, for sure. Less than 7 years left on our mortgage, that day will be a happy dance for sure. Debt freeeee!


----------



## silver crown

Money a measure of success and success is happiness, therefore money is happiness


----------



## Luxury Timepiece Trading

To be honest, i agree 100% with the statement money can not buy a happiness, happiness is a state of being within ourselves we can create it everyday, it is a feeling and every human being has the power to control their emotions. The statement i agree 100%: Money can buy you distraction .

This is my opinion on this matter


----------



## saki302

Money lets you take care of your family, put your kids in a decent school, and pave the way for you to be happy.

I have poorer (young) tenants, sucks to be tight and clawing for money.. that's definitely not happy (party now, pay later is NOT a good path to happiness).

-Dave


----------



## Nayan Saheb

Money can buy you things which make you happy though. I love money, we all do, it is the way of the world. It is not even real...it is a promise...money is a ridiculous concept, but I love it!


----------



## DB040

I think money can buy happiness in that if you have enough of it you may not need to work and your time becomes completely your own instead of someone else's. Time is truly our most prescious commodity. Imagine having enough money so that every day for the rest of your life you never have to wake up and go to a job you don't like so that you can get more money. freedom from debt, freedom from having to put up with other people's bullsh1t out of necessity. That sounds like happiness to me. 

However, I've read some of the posts on here and it seems like a lot of people equate happiness with the pursuit of money strictly for the acquisition of material goods and nothing else. That's kind of sad. I'm a father and I've had conversations with others who don't have kids. Sometimes they'll say things like if I had kids I wouldn't be able to afford all my toys; they usually have things like boats, fancy cars, jewelry etc etc There's nothing wrong with buying and enjoying expensive things if you can afford them but it really is quite pathetic if you're buying them when you cannot truly afford them and they have priority over relationships with other people and experiences in your life. If you're a parent working 60 hours a week so you can drive a fancy car or your kids can have the latest tech gadgets but you never get to go to a single soccer game, sit down at home with your kids for dinner or otherwise spend quality time with them do you think they're going to care that they had the latest friggin iphone at eight years old but mom and dad were pretty much MIA for most their childhood? 

The fact is that money is a necessity in our society today and not having enough of it is almost certainly bound to cause stress and unhappiness. there's no denying that. But the idea that we can only obtain happiness through chasing the dollar 24-7 is complete crap.


----------



## Nadal

Money cant buy you hapiness if you dont know how to spend 

But, no... Money its not everything


----------



## AlphaM911

I've been pretty happy with some purchases I have made for myself and those I love.
I've been happy as .... since I purchased my Porsche GT4, have met many great people because of it, many opportunities arose, and it also opened up networking.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

silver crown said:


> Money a measure of success and success is happiness, therefore money is happiness


If you measure money as success that's pretty pathetic.

Many who are rich in wealth are poor in character.


----------



## Sixracer

Pretty sure my wife would be happier with a maid 7 days a week and a tennis club membership. I always say: happy wife, happy life.


----------



## KS1144

It's very simple: 

- If you've got psychological issue's of any kind and are troubled, then no -- money can't buy you happiness. 

- If you're already happy, then being financially free adds A LOT to that happiness. 

The phrase "money can't buy you happiness" only applies to those with unfortunate mentality problems, chemical imbalances, health issue's(stuff that you'd wish on no one)to where nothing is going to make them happy anyway. 

If you're even reasonably "okay" with life and level headed, getting a load of money is going to send a jolt of joy through your soul. It's a load off of your back instantly. The idea of it even makes me want to jump for joy.


----------



## GrouchoM

KS1144 said:


> It's very simple:
> 
> - If you've got psychological issue's of any kind and are troubled, then no -- money can't buy you happiness.
> 
> - If you're already happy, then being financially free adds A LOT to that happiness.
> 
> The phrase "money can't buy you happiness" only applies to those with unfortunate mentality problems, chemical imbalances, health issue's(stuff that you'd wish on no one)to where nothing is going to make them happy anyway.
> 
> If you're even reasonably "okay" with life and level headed, getting a load of money is going to send a jolt of joy through your soul. It's a load off of your back instantly. The idea of it even makes me want to jump for joy.


The jolting describe is relatively short lived. Then, homeostasis sets in.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnny

KS1144 said:


> It's very simple:
> 
> - If you've got psychological issue's of any kind and are troubled, then no -- money can't buy you happiness.
> 
> - If you're already happy, then being financially free adds A LOT to that happiness.
> 
> The phrase "money can't buy you happiness" only applies to those with unfortunate mentality problems, chemical imbalances, health issue's(stuff that you'd wish on no one)to where nothing is going to make them happy anyway.
> 
> If you're even reasonably "okay" with life and level headed, getting a load of money is going to send a jolt of joy through your soul. It's a load off of your back instantly. The idea of it even makes me want to jump for joy.


Do you realize how stupid that sounds? Human beings react pretty much the same when it comes to certain things like the basics in our lives. Such as money, love, food and shelter. Your state of being has nothing to do with that. For example, if someone in poor health who has a lot of medical bills were given a bunch of money to pay those bills, I'd bet it would make that person very happy. It may be for just a short time. But, it's often those people who really need it that are ver happy and very appreciative to get it.


----------



## bhudrei

Yes, money can't buy you happiness, but if you have enough of it, it buys you free time. No, time doesn't buy you happiness either. However, time gives you an opportunity to do things that will make you happy.

Lack of money doesn't buy you anything at all either. If I'm grumpy with money, you can bet the farm than I'll be grumpy without money.

If your goal is to be happy, try and make someone else happy. That would be the easiest way to be happy yourself.


----------



## freshprince357

bhudrei said:


> Yes, money can't buy you happiness, but if you have enough of it, it buys you free time. No, time doesn't buy you happiness either. However, time gives you an opportunity to do things that will make you happy.
> 
> Lack of money doesn't buy you anything at all either. If I'm grumpy with money, you can bet the farm than I'll be grumpy without money.
> 
> If your goal is to be happy, try and make someone else happy. That would be the easiest way to be happy yourself.


Agree on all the above. Would also add That money may not buy happiness but I'd rather cry in a Lamborghini

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWalrus

bhudrei said:


> Yes, money can't buy you happiness, but if you have enough of it, it buys you free time. No, time doesn't buy you happiness either. However, time gives you an opportunity to do things that will make you happy..


For the absolute wealthiest - yes. For most people the more money you have the less time you have. Because you've got to work harder, and longer, for that money.

That's precisely the dilemma most of my former classmates are facing in the legal profession. Sure, you make awesome salaries. You also work 60, 70, 80 + hours a week.

I want none of that.

In my opinion a solid 35 - 45 hour a week job with a good pension is the best bet if you get happiness from having free time to explore your passions and interests. Discretionary income, reasonable work hours and weekends off, and a guaranteed retirement.


----------



## WPSM11

CrimTime said:


> I hate this saying so much. Sure there are other things that are more important, spending time with the family, being healthy in general, etc, all that can result in a happiness that money can not give. How are you going to stay as healthy as you can without proper medical insurance? Or relaxing stress free vacations in exotic locations you've always wanted to go. There really isn't a reason for this thread, other than the fact that I just want to say that I like luxurious things, they make me happy and they all need money. For example, I just got done traveling to a music festival that all my friends had to back out of because of financial reasons. I had the time of my life, but when I left I was extremely exhausted. I needed to stop at a hotel for a good night's sleep and I could have very well just got a $50 dollar room somewhere. But I got the best room I could at a decent hotel and I woke up soooo refreshed and happy, ready to attack the next day. Anyway, now that my rant is done. I just want to say that I enjoy spending money, I have one life to live, and I want the best for myself and eventually my family. I want to get an Aston Martin or Jaguar before I die. :-d Thoughts?


That is a very false statement.If money can`t buy you happiness, why don`t you go to live in Somalia, Africa or Ethiopia ? There you don`t need money at all to live ...If you have a family, and all you need is love and healthy, why don`t you sell your house, your car, you watch, and donate all the money and then go to live on streets or somewhere else where you don`t need money.Also, if you like luxury, when was the last time when you donated 10$ to a hungry/sick child, or to a poor family ? There are much more to say, but i`m to lazy now


----------



## TheWalrus

WPSM11 said:


> That is a very false statement.If money can`t buy you happiness, why don`t you go to live in Somalia, Africa or Ethiopia ? There you don`t need money at all to live ...If you have a family, and all you need is love and healthy, why don`t you sell your house, your car, you watch, and donate all the money and then go to live on streets or somewhere else where you don`t need money.Also, if you like luxury, when was the last time when you donated 10$ to a hungry/sick child, or to a poor family ? There are much more to say, but i`m to lazy now


Too lazy to read his entire post, too, apparently!


----------



## Sylwia.kl

saki302 said:


> Money lets you take care of your family, put your kids in a decent school, and pave the way for you to be happy.
> 
> I have poorer (young) tenants, sucks to be tight and clawing for money.. that's definitely not happy (party now, pay later is NOT a good path to happiness).
> 
> I agree
> question is: what happiness is? what we expect from life from ourselves. Of course money doesnt replace - love-respect- its obvious, but we can do many good things thanks to money. Money isnt something wrong at all its our attitude.


----------



## ruotherha

I think as humans we strive for financial independence just as much as we seek love. Money is simply an object to achieve that financial independence. Financial independence definitely makes us happy because then we can buy all the things we like and enjoy all the experiences that we love (boosting our productivity). It's almost like survival for animals - I guess humans are becoming more sophisticated (food, shelter and relationships aren't enough!)

So yes, whilst the object "money" can't buy us happiness, financial independence can. I would go as far as saying financial independence is like freedom - from stress, worry etc. That's why everyone wants to get rich.


----------



## Chilled

Money cant buy you happiness, but it can give you the opportunity to find it.


----------



## Chilled

Fig11 said:


> It can temporarily but not ultimately.


The issue is probably with the definition of happiness, as this would be different from one person to another.

Some people are happy with just having a house, corolla and enough money to put food on the table. Whilst others, we want more.


----------



## BerutoSenpai

a few watches here and there can make me happy enough..


----------



## Vamospues

Well, it's an endless debate. I sometimes try to rate my happiness out of 10 .... the happiest I've ever been (over a long period) may have been a 7 or 8 at some point, and yes, I had more money then than now.

Do I think that winning the lottery would increase my happiness permanently to a long-term 8 or a 9? I am sure it would not. It's just a hunch, but I'm sure. 

Here's the thing: my happiness really hasn't varied all that much over my lifetime (I am 47), probably not dipping below a 6 for any length of time. Lack of money was one small factor in the dips. Other negatives, especially relationship issues and work stress, were much more important.


----------



## creiollah

I totally agree that money can't buy happiness, but in some cases can drastically improve your life. Nobody want money for the sake of having the paper. We want the things money can buy. That is: comfort, the things we like to wear, food, and somewhere nice to live. What I am sure money cannot buy is loyalty, friendship and most definitely happiness. Tim Ferris said in an article that he was always happy. Even as a child, when he didn't know what success is. He kept that attitude through out the years, and he is still happy. So no matter how much money, success, or things you gather, happiness is more of a way of life rather than something you strive to achieve by completing tasks. I'm a pretty happy persons myself, and I don't need much to stay happy. As long as you have your health, there is no reason to not be happy. That is what I think. Of course, there are outside factors that can influence your state of mind, but that is a totally different story.


----------



## Chilled

Vamospues said:


> ..........
> 
> Here's the thing: my happiness really hasn't varied all that much over my lifetime (I am 47), probably not dipping below a 6 for any length of time. Lack of money was one small factor in the dips. Other negatives, especially relationship issues and work stress, were much more important.


Just to play devil advocate, how many of these issues could have been improved with money. Not blindly throwing money at the issue, but making money a non talking point in any conversation. Without specifics but the relation ship issues and their severity/duration, could they have been improved with access to more money. ie, ability to pay bills, food, expenses without thought/we can have this but not that. Could your work environment/stress been reduced with the knowledge that you don't need the job because your house is paid off and or you have more than enough money to last you a substantial while.


----------



## TheNightsWatch

It's different for everyone. The most genuinely happy and kind person I've ever met simply rides his old, piece of junk bike every single day, rain sleet or snow. That's all he needs to be fulfilled. He can even afford a nice bike, he just doesn't care. All he wants to do is ride different places and enjoy the experiences along the way.


----------



## WilyB

> *Re: Money can't buy you happiness.*


True, but I'd rather be sad driving my Ferrari than sad pedaling an old rusted bicycle.

;-)


----------



## Drksaint

The best things in life are free. The second best are very expensive. - Coco Chanel


----------



## mgc

True happiness is being satisfied with what you have. With that being said, I would opt to be financially comfortable


----------



## juicyfruit

According to the "experts" money can in fact buy you happiness:

Study: Money Buys Happiness When Income Is $75,000 - TIME

Up to a point anyway.

I suspect the real threshold is having enough such that day-to-day cash flow isn't a constant source of stress. In fact this is called "decision fatigue".

Do You Suffer From Decision Fatigue? - The New York Times


----------



## mak1277

I would be happier if I didn't have to go to work.

I could quit my job forever if I had more money.

therefore, money would make me happier.

QED.


----------



## gatster

All money really buys you is choice.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## juicyfruit

I've thought about this and I would be torn. Work varies. I actually have a pretty enjoyable job. Also a job gives you some structure and social contact. If you have both of those anyway, then sure. Otherwise you might flounder without a job.



mak1277 said:


> I would be happier if I didn't have to go to work.
> 
> I could quit my job forever if I had more money.
> 
> therefore, money would make me happier.
> 
> QED.


----------



## horrij1

I don't know the answer to that question. Money certainly makes it easy to enjoy things that are fun and exciting. It gives you a lot more choices. I make a lot more money now than I did 30 years ago. Along with that extra money came a lot of extra responsibility, and a lot of extra stress. I imaging that there is a perfect balance between how much of your life you enjoy with your money, and how much of your life you give away in order to make that money. I believe that balance point is different for everyone. Some people would never give a second thought of working 80 hour weeks for many years to get the big house, nice cars, great vacations, and other luxury items. Other people would never dream of sacrificing thier time, to make more money. I am 55 years old, and at this point in my life I am more concerned with how I spend my time, than how I spend my money. The way I see it I have spent more than half my allotted time, so I should really look at managing that resource. I think any attempt to connect money to happiness in life is a little foolish, the same way trying to connect material possessions with happiness seems foolish as well. I think that measuring the worth/value of life in dollars will make you cynical. A friend once told me that a cynic is a person who knows the price of everything, and the value of nothing.


----------



## tdiallo

Money can't buy happiness but i'm the happiest when i can buy what i want haha!


----------



## dlim4evah

CrimTime said:


> I hate this saying so much. Sure there are other things that are more important, spending time with the family, being healthy in general, etc, all that can result in a happiness that money can not give.
> 
> How are you going to stay as healthy as you can without proper medical insurance? Or relaxing stress free vacations in exotic locations you've always wanted to go. There really isn't a reason for this thread, other than the fact that I just want to say that I like luxurious things, they make me happy and they all need money.
> 
> For example, I just got done traveling to a music festival that all my friends had to back out of because of financial reasons. I had the time of my life, but when I left I was extremely exhausted. I needed to stop at a hotel for a good night's sleep and I could have very well just got a $50 dollar room somewhere. But I got the best room I could at a decent hotel and I woke up soooo refreshed and happy, ready to attack the next day.
> 
> Anyway, now that my rant is done. I just want to say that I enjoy spending money, I have one life to live, and I want the best for myself and eventually my family. I want to get an Aston Martin or Jaguar before I die. :-d
> 
> Thoughts?


What type of watches will you pair with those cars?


----------



## r171pt

Money gives a relief, an insurance that when you need it it´s there. Of course that by any means it gives us really happiness. 
When we began to grow older health becomes as important as money.


----------



## Pencey Prep

CrimTime said:


> I hate this saying so much. Sure there are other things that are more important, spending time with the family, being healthy in general, etc, all that can result in a happiness that money can not give.
> 
> How are you going to stay as healthy as you can without proper medical insurance? Or relaxing stress free vacations in exotic locations you've always wanted to go. There really isn't a reason for this thread, other than the fact that I just want to say that I like luxurious things, they make me happy and they all need money.
> 
> For example, I just got done traveling to a music festival that all my friends had to back out of because of financial reasons. I had the time of my life, but when I left I was extremely exhausted. I needed to stop at a hotel for a good night's sleep and I could have very well just got a $50 dollar room somewhere. But I got the best room I could at a decent hotel and I woke up soooo refreshed and happy, ready to attack the next day.
> 
> Anyway, now that my rant is done. I just want to say that I enjoy spending money, I have one life to live, and I want the best for myself and eventually my family. I want to get an Aston Martin or Jaguar before I die. :-d
> 
> Thoughts?


Aston Martin's are over rated, just like Jaguars

Sent from my F1f using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickosx

Pencey Prep said:


> Aston Martin's are over rated, just like Jaguars
> 
> Sent from my F1f using Tapatalk


Jaguar, a mondeo in a different body


----------



## big_slacker

I haven't read all 28 pages, but I have done a 'case study' with my life. 

I grew up poor by US standards and didn't go the traditional college->career route instead opting to be a snowboard/beach bum till 30. Then I went full speed into a career and now am well into top 5% income group. I paid more in taxes this year than I used to make not that long ago. 

On a podcast recently I heard a wise man say, "Optimize for happiness, not for money" and it mirrors my thoughts on the matter. If your income increases and you just keep mindlessly consuming at an ever increasing level.... You're not gonna be happy if you weren't already. If you spend MINDFULLY with an eye towards the things you buy (Or *NOT* buy) actually improving your life or giving your more of that most precious resource time then you'll be feeding your happiness.


----------



## Toothbras

big_slacker said:


> I haven't read all 28 pages, but I have done a 'case study' with my life.
> 
> I grew up poor by US standards and didn't go the traditional college->career route instead opting to be a snowboard/beach bum till 30. Then I went full speed into a career and now am well into top 5% income group. I paid more in taxes this year than I used to make not that long ago.
> 
> On a podcast recently I heard a wise man say, "Optimize for happiness, not for money" and it mirrors my thoughts on the matter. If your income increases and you just keep mindlessly consuming at an ever increasing level.... You're not gonna be happy if you weren't already. If you spend MINDFULLY with an eye towards the things you buy (Or *NOT* buy) actually improving your life or giving your more of that most precious resource time then you'll be feeding your happiness.


I'll bet that if you heard "optimize" it was Tim Ferris lol, that's his favorite word


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY

I don't know if it buys the true fulfilling happiness but it certainly can remove a lot of hardship that robs day-to-day happiness. Worrying about money is the worst nagging dark cloud


----------



## big_slacker

Toothbras said:


> I'll bet that if you heard "optimize" it was Tim Ferris lol, that's his favorite word


You nailed it, haha! I wouldn't call Tim a wise man though, it was Pete Adeney AKA Mr. Money Mustache who was a guest on Tim's podcast.

Interestingly enough that guy is making something like $400k a year from his website/blog but his household spending is around 25-30k yearly (their house is paid off) and he rides a bike to get groceries. I'm not saying at all everyone has to take it to that level but it's very easy to get sucked into feeling that if you can just get that next thing then you'll have made it, but that next thing will never be enough and on and on it goes.

OTOH having enough resources can ENABLE you do the things you love and spend more time with the people you love. I think the level where you can do that is a *LOT* lower than a lot of people think.


----------



## Toothbras

big_slacker said:


> You nailed it, haha! I wouldn't call Tim a wise man though, it was Pete Adeney AKA Mr. Money Mustache who was a guest on Tim's podcast.
> 
> Interestingly enough that guy is making something like $400k a year from his website/blog but his household spending is around 25-30k yearly (their house is paid off) and he rides a bike to get groceries. I'm not saying at all everyone has to take it to that level but it's very easy to get sucked into feeling that if you can just get that next thing then you'll have made it, but that next thing will never be enough and on and on it goes.
> 
> OTOH having enough resources can ENABLE you do the things you love and spend more time with the people you love. I think the level where you can do that is a *LOT* lower than a lot of people think.


I listened to that episode too 

I really liked a lot of his viewpoints, especially on the fact that if you build something yourself you actually get a lot more enjoyment out of it. I started doing all my own minor home improvement projects and attempting to fix my own car a few years ago and it's been really satisfying. I actually liked that episode so much I went to his website to check him out and found a great article I sent my wife about not using so many chemicals in everyday life. My wife was less than thrilled lol.... I think this calls for a screenshot


----------



## AlphaM911

Ahaha! That's how my girl responds to me as well



Toothbras said:


> I listened to that episode too
> 
> I really liked a lot of his viewpoints, especially on the fact that if you build something yourself you actually get a lot more enjoyment out of it. I started doing all my own minor home improvement projects and attempting to fix my own car a few years ago and it's been really satisfying. I actually liked that episode so much I went to his website to check him out and found a great article I sent my wife about not using so many chemicals in everyday life. My wife was less than thrilled lol.... I think this calls for a screenshot


----------



## AlphaM911

Ever since I broke the 6-figure income mark I've been much happier. I love my car (as I have a passion for racing) and I live in one of the best/the largest residential skyscrapers in the middle of Manhattan. I would be even happier if my income doubled.
If you become wealthy or better off after putting in some hard work and you aren't happier overall, then you're an idiot lol.


----------



## big_slacker

Haha, love the wife smacktalk! 

Alpha, first of all as a car guy let me commend you on your GT4. F'in awesome car! I've been a porsche fan since I was a kid. When I had my first kid I had planned to switch from sportbikes back to cars. I drove a C4S and a modded cayman S back to back and surprisingly to me preferred the cayman. A buddy of mine got a cayman R and that was a step up. The GT4 I'm sure is a step up from that, I can imagine how much fun it is to drive. 

As a car guy though, let me pose this question to you. Do you think you would be happier:

Making 75k working 25 hours a week and being able to do a track day or two a week racing spec miata? 
Or 150k a year working 50 hours a week and track day once a month in your GT4?

It's a simplified example because you've got to think not just about doing your hobby but also making enough to retire on, possibly supporting a family, how much you enjoy or hate work and whether you can live a more frugal lifestyle without being miserable. But it's worth weighing that question as income continues to grow. For me my needs were totally met a little before 6 figures and my lifestyle hasn't changed a lot since even though income has. But my retirement nut sure is a lot bigger, and that makes me happy.


----------



## Mindy T

Money can't buy happiness but it can let you buy the Jaguar you want. Perhaps will not complete the happiness, unless you have someone to share it with.


----------



## NeoSeoul2084

I've not read every page so I'm not sure if someone has already said this.

People say "money can't buy happiness" then point to millionaires and billionaires with depression as evidence. But these are outliners that don't prove anything.

I'd say 99% of rich people are INCREDIBLY happy and so statistically money CAN by happiness!


----------



## AlphaM911

big_slacker said:


> Haha, love the wife smacktalk!
> 
> Alpha, first of all as a car guy let me commend you on your GT4. F'in awesome car! I've been a porsche fan since I was a kid. When I had my first kid I had planned to switch from sportbikes back to cars. I drove a C4S and a modded cayman S back to back and surprisingly to me preferred the cayman. A buddy of mine got a cayman R and that was a step up. The GT4 I'm sure is a step up from that, I can imagine how much fun it is to drive.
> 
> As a car guy though, let me pose this question to you. Do you think you would be happier:
> 
> Making 75k working 25 hours a week and being able to do a track day or two a week racing spec miata?
> Or 150k a year working 50 hours a week and track day once a month in your GT4?
> 
> It's a simplified example because you've got to think not just about doing your hobby but also making enough to retire on, possibly supporting a family, how much you enjoy or hate work and whether you can live a more frugal lifestyle without being miserable. But it's worth weighing that question as income continues to grow. For me my needs were totally met a little before 6 figures and my lifestyle hasn't changed a lot since even though income has. But my retirement nut sure is a lot bigger, and that makes me happy.


Thank you sir! Yes, the GT4 was so much fun to drive and is so raw!

To answer your question, I do the latter already lol. For me, the nicer the car, the better. I'm working my way up the auto food chain. I sold my GT4 this month and bought a McLaren 12C and absolutely love it!

Like I said, whoever says money can't buy happiness is doing it wrong...


----------



## Mikepremium24

Never agreed with the statement. Money do buy happiness or make your life more interesting


----------



## big_slacker

Congrats on the upgrade! Also a great car.


----------



## humblerich

Yeah, money in itself isn't bad and I totally agree with many of you saying that having money can surely make life easier. No doubt about it!

However, I am NOT a fan of money-above-everything mindset... you know the kind of person I'm talking about. Those that are willing to cheat, lie, steal or manipulate to make their riches. 

Just want to remind everyone to stay humble, always.... and enjoy luxury at its finest! There's no point in gaining the whole world when you loses your soul. 

Just my personal value.... feel free to disagree.


----------



## Argali

I also never agreed with that statement, but I believe there are some caveats to it.

I believe that having enough wealth that your a free from the concerns of money will definitely make you happy. Not having to worry about paying for stuff would be a major stress relief on most of us.

I do not believe that having a ton of "stuff" will make you happy in the long term though. The cars, homes, watches, and other luxury goods are great, but I believe that experiences with friends and family are the most valuable. Having more money allows you to enjoy more experiences with loved ones that will make lasting memories.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

AlphaM911 said:


> Ever since I broke the 6-figure income mark I've been much happier. I love my car (as I have a passion for racing) and I live in one of the best/the largest residential skyscrapers in the middle of Manhattan. I would be even happier if my income doubled.
> If you become wealthy or better off after putting in some hard work and you aren't happier overall, then you're an idiot lol.


I suppose there are a lot of idiots in the world then. There are many people married to their careers who make lots of money, and subsequently lose their families because of the time they choose to spend making that money. To call someone an idiot because they don't love money is asinine.

Sort of like owning a supercar in NYC. How many times have you had it out of 3rd gear?


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

In my opinion if you're unhappy, generally speaking, money won't change that. If you're generally a happy person, money will take care of a lot of your worries.


----------



## Shawnny

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I suppose there are a lot of idiots in the world then. There are many people married to their careers who make lots of money, and subsequently lose their families because of the time they choose to spend making that money. To call someone an idiot because they don't love money is asinine.
> 
> Sort of like owning a supercar in NYC. How many times have you had it out of 3rd gear?


Very well said! With all the "I"s in that diatribe, it appears he thinks the world revolves around him.


----------



## RotorRonin

Money can allow you to fill every moment with entertainment. Money can buy distraction. Money can improve health. Money can increase quality of life. Money can move the needle. 

Money still can't buy happiness.


----------



## AlphaM911

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I suppose there are a lot of idiots in the world then. There are many people married to their careers who make lots of money, and subsequently lose their families because of the time they choose to spend making that money. To call someone an idiot because they don't love money is asinine.
> 
> Sort of like owning a supercar in NYC. How many times have you had it out of 3rd gear?


Sounds like idiots who don't know how to have a balance. There are LOTS of idiots in this world/country in general. Look who is our President. 

All the time :roll: Try to think outside the box. I live right next to the highway. Just because you live in NYC, doesn't mean it's the only place that exists. I also track and autocross my supercar all the time. I go on drives/events with my friends/club practically every weekend.

If I didn't work hard and do the right things to be where I am and be to able to enjoy my passion for cars/racing, traveling, etc, I might not be as happy.

Our club does charity events often as and we use our "good fortune" to spread the happiness to the less fortunate. 
We had the largest Toys For Tots collection and raised over 50,000 toys for kids whose parents are not able to buy them. 
Last year at our annual Camp Sundown Charity event we all got together and raised $106,000 between our 67-car attendance. 
The other week my club fulfilled the wish of a child with a brain tumor at a Make a Wish Foundation.
There's much more to come. 
So in these cases, having my supercar and the opportunity to be in this supercar scene brought happiness to lots of children.


----------



## Shawnny

AlphaM911 said:


> Sounds like idiots who don't know how to have a balance. There are LOTS of idiots in this world/country in general. Look who is our President.
> 
> All the time :roll: Try to think outside the box. I live right next to the highway. Just because you live in NYC, doesn't mean it's the only place that exists. I also track and autocross my supercar all the time. I go on drives/events with my friends/club practically every weekend.
> 
> If I didn't work hard and do the right things to be where I am and be to able to enjoy my passion for cars/racing, traveling, etc, I might not be as happy.
> 
> Our club does charity events often as and we use our "good fortune" to spread the happiness to the less fortunate.
> We had the largest Toys For Tots collection and raised over 50,000 toys for kids whose parents are not able to buy them.
> The other week my club fulfilled the wish of a child with a brain tumor at a Make a Wish Foundation.
> There's much more to come.
> So in these cases, having my supercar and the opportunity to be in this supercar scene brought happiness to lots of children.
> View attachment 11704426
> View attachment 11704434
> View attachment 11704410
> 
> View attachment 11703522


Do you ever talk about anything but yourself?


----------



## AlphaM911

Shawnny said:


> Do you ever talk about anything but yourself?


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Shawnny said:


> Do you ever talk about anything but yourself?





AlphaM911 said:


> View attachment 11704898


Nah he's gotta be the most impressed with himself of anyone on earth.

I'll tell you what's great about being not rich, I'm not a slave to a $2000 a month car payment. Because if you have to leave your job, then you're screwed.

Speaking of that car. I'll bet you pink slips I can put at least a second on you around a track driving that beauty. We'll race for pinks. I win I get the McLaren; you win and you can have my Hyundai.

What do you say? Put your money where your ego is


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Shawnny said:


> Do you ever talk about anything but yourself?





AlphaM911 said:


> View attachment 11704898


Nah he's gotta be the most impressed with himself of anyone on earth.

I'll tell you what's great about being not rich, I'm not a slave to a $2000 a month car payment. Because if you have to leave your job, then you're screwed.

Speaking of that car. I'll bet you pink slips I can put at least a second on you around a track driving that beauty. We'll race for pinks. I win I get the McLaren; you win and you can have my Hyundai.

What do you say? Put your money where your ego is


----------



## AlphaM911

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Nah he's gotta be the most impressed with himself of anyone on earth.
> 
> I'll tell you what's great about being not rich, I'm not a slave to a $2000 a month car payment. Because if you have to leave your job, then you're screwed.
> 
> Speaking of that car. I'll bet you pink slips I can put at least a second on you around a track driving that beauty. We'll race for pinks. I win I get the McLaren; you win and you can have my Hyundai.
> 
> What do you say? Put your money where your ego is


Okay Mr. Keyboard warrior who apparently knows me so well lol:roll: 
It seems that you must be some teenager who is all talk and a waste of time.|>
Maybe you need more money so you can be less miserable. :-!


----------



## lxnastynotch93

AlphaM911 said:


> Okay Mr. Keyboard warrior who apparently knows me so well lol:roll:
> It seems that you must be some teenager who is all talk and a waste of time.|>
> Maybe you need more money so you can be less miserable. :-!


Not a teenager, and I can assure you that I'm very serious.

You seem to be shrinking quite quickly. What, not interested in a nice Hyundai are we? 

Apparently money cannot buy you everything.


----------



## AlphaM911

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Not a teenager, and I can assure you that I'm very serious.
> 
> You seem to be shrinking quite quickly. What, not interested in a nice Hyundai are we?
> 
> Apparently money cannot buy you everything.


Would it make you happy if I say you are the winner of everything Mr. Keyboard warrior? Smh. Go have fun with your Hyundai


----------



## Shawnny

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Apparently money cannot buy you everything.


Haha, no amount of money can de-doochebag a person!


----------



## AlphaM911

Shawnny said:


> Haha, no amount of money can de-doochebag a person!


This ^


----------



## Shawnny

AlphaM911 said:


> This ^


Haha, that was in reference to you, bra!


----------



## ItnStln

AlphaM911 said:


> Sounds like idiots who don't know how to have a balance. There are LOTS of idiots in this world/country in general. Look who is our President.


We could have the lying murderer your party ran.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

I can't believe this thread isn't locked yet 🤣


----------



## AlphaM911

Duplicate


----------



## AlphaM911

Shawnny said:


> Haha, that was in reference to you, bra!





lxnastynotch93 said:


> I can't believe this thread isn't locked yet 藍


^^^ this. Many salty peasants here. My group and I may be generous to donate to their cause. :-d


----------



## Shawnny

Dude, please stop posting pictures of your wife. Or is that your husband?


----------



## AlphaM911

Shawnny said:


> Dude, please stop posting pictures of your wife. Or is that your husband?


The smallest dogs bark the loudest.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

AlphaM911 said:


> The smallest dogs bark the loudest.
> View attachment 11729578


I bet a Chihuahua could still drive better than you in that trillion dollar McLaren


----------



## Shawnny

That's his husband. See how the pinky sticks way out.


----------



## CRAZYBUBBA

This thread has devolved into a personal attack on one member with a dissenting opinion. 

Anyway, I feel like I haven't really enjoyed post 6 figure life as much. I tend to be occupied the greater responsibilities (60 employees now), and I'm not connecting with family and friends like I used to. However, this may just be a time management thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaM911

CRAZYBUBBA said:


> This thread has devolved into a personal attack on one member with a dissenting opinion.
> 
> Anyway, I feel like I haven't really enjoyed post 6 figure life as much. I tend to be occupied the greater responsibilities (60 employees now), and I'm not connecting with family and friends like I used to. However, this may just be a time management thing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's apparent that they have some internal struggles and/or immaturity due to their baseless assumptions and lack of logic. But what can you do? Lots of people like to put up a shroud of toughness and coolness on the internet. :roll: It's like an annoying pimple - it's better when left alone.

Agree! Depending on your occupation, more money is directly proportionate to more responsibility and less time. I've had the same experience. But it's always nice to be able to book vacations to wherever you please and make certain purchases with less money constraints.


----------



## Blackranger3d

As my mother would say *Only *poor say that "Money can't buy you happiness"

She meant poor, in more that just money.

Poor attitude, poor effort, poor ambition.

We were pretty monetarily poor growing up.

She came to Canada from a place where if you didn't work you didn't eat. So we learned the value pretty quick.


----------



## DateJustAGuy

I want to be rich for a few odd reasons(?). This world forgets the imperfections of a rich guy, for that matter.
My race, color, lack of skills, bad demeanor and age, everyone wants to be my friend.
Bitter truth. Otherwise, I honestly do not want a luxury property in the middle of a race golf club or private jet(s) or watches or cameras or cars or etc.


----------



## DateJustAGuy

humblerich said:


> Yeah, money in itself isn't bad and I totally agree with many of you saying that having money can surely make life easier. No doubt about it!
> 
> However, I am NOT a fan of money-above-everything mindset... you know the kind of person I'm talking about. Those that are willing to cheat, lie, steal or manipulate to make their riches.
> 
> Just want to remind everyone to stay humble, always.... and enjoy luxury at its finest! There's no point in gaining the whole world when you loses your soul.
> 
> Just my personal value.... feel free to disagree.


|>|>|>


----------



## Surly Troll

my definition: happiness = being content/satisfied 

For me: If my Body, Limbs, and Mind are in good health/intact I am satisfied and happy. 

Everything beyond that is bonus and does not make me happy or sad. take it or leave it. 

$$$ may help add to life experience / enjoyment but I personally think that is a lot different than being satisfied/ content.

For me, money does not by happiness. I have many nice things that I purchased with money, but they do not bring me happiness, yes enjoyment, but not happiness. If i did not have those things it would make life perhaps less enjoyable.

if $$$ is needed for someone to be content/satisfied then perhaps it does buy happiness.

I think this is an individual thing and it is an individual definition that probably changes with age/time. 

In addition, everything is relative. I may lust over a watch, where as if I had no arms......... So for me it is hard to see how a watch can make me happy (or any materialist items for that matter). 
Therefore happiness for me: Body, Limbs, and Mind are in good health/intact I am satisfied and happy. Everything beyond that is bonus and I am grateful for and fortunate!


----------



## Anderson101

If money can buy me beautiful things that can make me happy, then it's happiness! trust me.|>

If money can't buy me happiness at least let me cry in a Ferrari:-d:-d:-d


----------



## stone1

Money isn't happiness but money sure can buy things that makes you happy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LACPA

Fozzy said:


> People say money can't buy happiness. I, for one, would at least like to be given the opportunity to try.
> 
> "People say money can't buy happiness. But it can buy a wave-runner, and it's hard to be sad on a wave-runner..."
> -Daniel Tosh


Great quote! Haha I was just gonna say it sure can make life easier, but Daniel really sums it up well.


----------



## LexEtAnnihilato

Wealth comes and goes. Have had more and have had less. As long as I can provide for my family, I'm happy. 

But to make me look like a .........; neverbeen sad in a Porsche.


----------



## topher

As my income has grown, my happiness has certainly increased. A lack of money can be very stressful and I've experienced it firsthand. Think about buying a house so that you can raise a family, going on nice vacations to relieve stress, and just not having to worry too heavily about money. Those things contribute to my happiness.


----------



## Camdamonium

You put it perfectly. Love that description. I agree, I think money can make you happy to an extent, but it requires supplemental effort and work with other people to sustain the happiness. You need to make sure the friends you have stand by you in all situations. Financial situation between friends shouldn't matter anything. Loyalty and true friendships will carry you through anything. Have all that and goof financial standing, and you have reached peace of mind


----------



## idles

Yes, Its true


----------



## maninatikihut

There's a difference between having wealth and having class. Talking overly about the former parades a clear lack of the latter. 

Nothing quite like rich, mostly white people talking about how happy they are to be rich mostly white people.


----------



## Stelyos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## maninatikihut

Stelyos said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nailed it.


----------



## N0cturnal

Even love costs money if you want to go to have dinner with your wife or girlfriend yuou need money, if u want to have a nice day away u need money, if u want to go watch a movie u need money, etc


CrimTime said:


> I hate this saying so much. Sure there are other things that are more important, spending time with the family, being healthy in general, etc, all that can result in a happiness that money can not give.
> 
> How are you going to stay as healthy as you can without proper medical insurance? Or relaxing stress free vacations in exotic locations you've always wanted to go. There really isn't a reason for this thread, other than the fact that I just want to say that I like luxurious things, they make me happy and they all need money.
> 
> For example, I just got done traveling to a music festival that all my friends had to back out of because of financial reasons. I had the time of my life, but when I left I was extremely exhausted. I needed to stop at a hotel for a good night's sleep and I could have very well just got a $50 dollar room somewhere. But I got the best room I could at a decent hotel and I woke up soooo refreshed and happy, ready to attack the next day.
> 
> Anyway, now that my rant is done. I just want to say that I enjoy spending money, I have one life to live, and I want the best for myself and eventually my family. I want to get an Aston Martin or Jaguar before I die. :-d
> 
> Thoughts?


----------



## N0cturnal

hhahaa


Stelyos said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mcwatch12

how about comparing thrill vs money


----------



## cpana2001

Better said, things don't bring happiness. Financial independence and the free time it offers, can bring you more happiness than any expensive car or watch.


----------



## ItnStln

Stelyos said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Not only is that racist, it's also not true


----------



## hk.

money can sure buy happiness because poverty can't


----------



## drcab

better rich and fed than poor and hungry


----------



## J.D.B.

"Money can't buy you happiness". So what? It has many other uses. Happiness is overrated and overly pushed as a "goal" of living. An old story. Now back to life.


----------



## stellabelly

Do one Thing

Wake Up Early in the morning and Feed some food to the Street Dogs -- have a look what happen in a week.. your life totally change.


----------



## Tricky73

stellabelly said:


> Do one Thing
> 
> Wake Up Early in the morning and Feed some food to the Street Dogs -- have a look what happen in a week.. your life totally change.


Not sure if your referring to homeless people as street dogs or stray dogs that roam the streets? There aren't too many stray street dogs in my country that need fed in the morning and even so waking early to walk my dog and eat a healthy breakfast brings me enough happiness.

To those who say money can't buy happiness I could argue for and against as they are many other factors that dictate happiness in my life but to say having more money wouldn't bring more happiness to my current situation is false


----------



## qmyster

I have a wealthy friend who said "Money can't buy you happiness" to me awhile ago because his family was falling apart.
Well, I know for a fact that his problem had nothing to do with money, so this statement is not true at all.

When wealthy people say "Money can't buy you happiness", in most cases they really mean "Money can't fix everything", that I agree.

My wife and I had gone through tough times in our early years together, but we worked very hard for many years to become financially stable, and I will argue that "money can definitely buy happiness" now that I have a bit of that luxury. 
I can provide many easy examples:
- When my wife opened the gift I got for her birthday recently, she was smiling ear to ear, very happy with her new LV handbag, I'm certain that she's a lot happier with this gift than those cheap presents I got her many years ago when we were struggling. 
- In the recent years, my wife and kids all enjoyed our vacations in the Caribbean, whether to hang out on the beach or falling asleep besides the pool, we were all happy being there, and on the way back the family is always excited discussing where to go next year. I'm sure we're having much better time now than the backyard camping during the tough times many years ago. 
- I enjoy getting into my new luxury SUV every morning driving to work, certainly much happier than many years ago driving around in an old beat up car that I bought used because that was all I could afford at the time.
I can list hundreds more examples, but I'm sure you all got the point.

So to summarize, people who have money and complain that "money can't buy happiness" need to be clear that money doesn't fix problems, but for a lot of people like me, money can certainly bring happiness!

PS. I also forgot to mention that I actually know of a marriage the fell apart because of their financial issues, so it irritates me when I hear rich people complaining "money can't buy happiness" because that's a load of crap, I wish those people go broke so they can realize how much they miss their money.


----------



## steadyrock

There are things in life more important than money, but they're really expensive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uwtiger

A billionaire once said with money you have similar problems but live in a nicer part of town. He probably also has a nice watch collection.

The problem with attaching happiness to things is that it's never ending. You will need something nicer to generate that same level of happiness after you get used to having it. 

However, studies show spending money on experiences can provide more happiness. So I tend to spend more now on cool experiences.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamebred26

There are plenty of "poor" or "broke" people who are happy. You first have to define "money" and what is having it and what is being 'broke". It's all relative. To some making $200k a year would be broke and they would consider suicide. To another that is rich. If you are a $40k a year guy and all of a sudden you are making $150k you made it...you're loaded. To someone else not so much. A homeless unemployed man would kill to make $40k a year and have an apartment to live in and food on the table. 

So that "happiness" is all a matter of perspective.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

I dance a LOT...like if I could work harder and make a bit more money or go dance...I always pick DANCE


----------



## fish70

Money gives you options and freedom. Those two things make me happy.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

fish70 said:


> Money gives you options and freedom. Those two things make me happy.


money can also tie you down and make you a slave for more money


----------



## GrouchoM

Next time you're VERY sick or a loved one passes away prematurely, think how happy extra money would make you feel. Hint - you'll still be sad. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## slcbbrown

Here's my answer, and I think the correct way to view the question: 

1. We have happy, neutral and unhappy.
2. Lack of money can allow some issues to make you unhappy, but having the money to fix the issues only gets you to neutral. A nice improvement but not happy. 
3. A millionaire with $50 million is not going to be 10% happier with $55 million. If money equaled happiness, we'd never see an angry, unhappy, highly paid sports star. 
4. Chasing money isn't bad, in itself, but if you do it because you think it will make your unhappiness go away, you might never get better than that neutral situation. And, while chasing $$$, your life might pass by as you chase the wrong medicine.


----------



## qmyster

GrouchoM said:


> Next time you're VERY sick or a loved one passes away prematurely, think how happy extra money would make you feel. Hint - you'll still be sad.


I work hard to have investments and savings put away so that when I get VERY sick, I would feel relieved knowing that my loved ones are taken care of.
How would you feel when you get VERY sick and have NOTHING to leave to your love ones (except the bill for your funeral)?

Money can't heal you when you're sick, but it can certainly help easing a lot of things, still better than no money. 
I rather be a sick millionaire than a sick pauper.


----------



## GrouchoM

Feeling relieved isn't the same as feeling happy. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gates

Money buys options - having those options MAY make you happy, or not.


----------



## LexEtAnnihilato

I just bought a Breitling and it made me very happy.


----------



## WatchAddictNYC

happiness is coming home to a loving family and friends, and having a roof over your head, money buys luxuries, which we generally do not need to survive, although a solid gold rolex is nice. lol


----------



## ItnStln

LexEtAnnihilato said:


> I just bought a Breitling and it made me very happy.


Every time I buy a Breitling I feel happy!


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Mods can we rename this thread to: 

“Rich guy circlejerk - post about how rich you are in here!”


----------



## J.D.B.

Happiness is overrated. 
How to be perfectly unhappy - The Oatmeal


----------



## HerrNano

J.D.B. said:


> Happiness is overrated.
> How to be perfectly unhappy - The Oatmeal


Thank you.


----------



## GrouchoM

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Mods can we rename this thread to:
> 
> "Rich guy circlejerk - post about how rich you are in here!"


If that was what this was, then it might prove that money could buy happiness. However, that's not what this is.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ispeshaled

Yes it can. It can buy freedom from an unhappy job, unhappy relationship, unhappy living situation etc.


----------



## madlou

I believe money allows you to buy the things you enjoy, which in turn makes you happy.


----------



## TunaSbdb009

It cant buy you happiness but it can get you comfort. I know a lot of rich people that are very unhappy. Striking a balance is what’s important. Finding a good partner is the best thing that happened for me and it didn’t cost me a cent.


----------



## modasf

Still would rather be rich and unhappy than broke and unhappy lol


----------



## Rickstar

I think I am happy, as happy as I could be, I just bought my first watch to lock off my collection, a SKX007J1, it didn't make me happier, but it did bring back feelings of when I was a kid and got my first bike, I stare at it daily, I thought it needed a new bracelet, again, it didn't make me happier, I just thought the watch deserved it, will an Omega Seamaster 300 make me happier, let's experiment, time will soon tell ;-) I don't think things make me happier, but they do envoke different feelings, like fast cars and bikes, don't make me happier, but they do give me an adrenilin rush, again, not sure if that's happier. Sure, if you can afford it, but things that you like, I know many people that have a help of a lot of more things than I have, a close friend, Just bought a Ferrari, the steering wheel upgrade alone costing 36k, call me judgemental, but I really don't think that he is happier than my brother that doesn't spend more than 5k a year, full stop ( I know both guys very well ).

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo 8135

If the mods can forgive one little biblical reference...it is on topic...

_Ecclesiastes 7.11 (KJV)

Wisdom is good with an inheritance: and by it there is profit to them that see the sun._

It's literally in the Bible.


----------



## Rickstar

Paulo 8135 said:


> If the mods can forgive one little biblical reference...it is on topic...
> 
> _Ecclesiastes 7.11 (KJV)
> 
> Wisdom is good with an inheritance: and by it there is profit to them that see the sun._
> 
> It's literally in the Bible.


Totally agree Paulo, the ending words in this book is what changed my direction, if a king with such riches concludes this, who am I to argue 

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln

modasf said:


> Still would rather be rich and unhappy than broke and unhappy lol


As would I!


Paulo 8135 said:


> If the mods can forgive one little biblical reference...it is on topic...
> 
> _Ecclesiastes 7.11 (KJV)
> 
> Wisdom is good with an inheritance: and by it there is profit to them that see the sun._
> 
> It's literally in the Bible.


Great quote!


----------



## pixnw

Happiness is largely a choice. Thanks to a lot of work and sacrifice and time spent building a successful business, my wife and I have been in the top 1% of American's from an income standpoint for quite some time. We are extremely happy, and some of that without a doubt is the security of not having any financial worries. Our happiness isn't dependent on "stuff" or the continual quest to get more "stuff". Stuff alone won't make you happy. We know people that are similarly financially successful that are miserable. Some of it is the continual conquest to buy newer and better stuff. They spend a lot of money on a new luxury car or something and the satisfaction seems to wear off quickly with many such purchases. It seems to us that many folks don't take the time to appreciate what they already have, and part with their money too eagerly without thinking about their long term satisfaction with what they're buying. We have other friends that may be into a particular type of car that they enjoy for personal reasons, not because it's the latest or greatest, or because they think it will impress other people. It seems to us that those that continually spend money to try to impress other people are usually the least happy. 

The old saying about "the first million is the hardest to make" is very true, but not the reason many think. Along the way to accumulating real wealth you learn a lot about delay of gratification, of doing without things you could easily afford because investing the money is more important for your long term financial health. You tend to avoid debt as much as possible, and never for something that isn't absolutely necessary. You end up with some habits that end up being deeply engrained. From there one or two things typically happen. Folks at some point feel like they have "arrived" and deserve everything they can possibly buy because after all the hard word and sacrifice that will make them ultimately happy. Then there is the group that once they realized how hard they worked and sacrificed for so long, they don't spend money with abandon and are more careful and thoughtful about what they buy. Of course folks that have won a lottery or inherited a lot of money, can run the gamut. 

Money alone won't make anyone happy. For many it's good yardstick to measure how successful they've been, at least from a financial standpoint, if it matters to them.


----------



## Pongster

Yes it cant. But until you find true happiness, it can tide you over by buying stuff that can temporarily make you happy.


----------



## Victor in DE

CrimTime said:


> I hate this saying so much. Sure there are other things that are more important, spending time with the family, being healthy in general, etc, all that can result in a happiness that money can not give.
> 
> How are you going to stay as healthy as you can without proper medical insurance? Or relaxing stress free vacations in exotic locations you've always wanted to go. There really isn't a reason for this thread, other than the fact that I just want to say that I like luxurious things, they make me happy and they all need money.
> 
> For example, I just got done traveling to a music festival that all my friends had to back out of because of financial reasons. I had the time of my life, but when I left I was extremely exhausted. I needed to stop at a hotel for a good night's sleep and I could have very well just got a $50 dollar room somewhere. But I got the best room I could at a decent hotel and I woke up soooo refreshed and happy, ready to attack the next day.
> 
> Anyway, now that my rant is done. I just want to say that I enjoy spending money, I have one life to live, and I want the best for myself and eventually my family. I want to get an Aston Martin or Jaguar before I die. :-d
> 
> Thoughts?


Money buys financial freedom. Financial freedom is what you want. It is not all about material possessions although that is a perk of money. It is the ability to chose who, what, when, where, and how in all situations be it personal or professional.


----------



## coldbrew

It's one of those scenarios where I need to be in (having a ton of money) to say if it can are not.


----------



## Victor in DE

CrimTime said:


> I hate this saying so much. Sure there are other things that are more important, spending time with the family, being healthy in general, etc, all that can result in a happiness that money can not give.
> 
> How are you going to stay as healthy as you can without proper medical insurance? Or relaxing stress free vacations in exotic locations you've always wanted to go. There really isn't a reason for this thread, other than the fact that I just want to say that I like luxurious things, they make me happy and they all need money.
> 
> For example, I just got done traveling to a music festival that all my friends had to back out of because of financial reasons. I had the time of my life, but when I left I was extremely exhausted. I needed to stop at a hotel for a good night's sleep and I could have very well just got a $50 dollar room somewhere. But I got the best room I could at a decent hotel and I woke up soooo refreshed and happy, ready to attack the next day.
> 
> Anyway, now that my rant is done. I just want to say that I enjoy spending money, I have one life to live, and I want the best for myself and eventually my family. I want to get an Aston Martin or Jaguar before I die. :-d
> 
> Thoughts?


Money can and does buy happiness. Money is good. Much better than luxury goods, money can buy you freedom and time. Unless you inherited money, you have worked your *** off to earn it. So you must enjoy it and buy some luxury goods and toys for the family. One caveat, don't be greedy or let money control you. It is a tool to be used and nothing more.


----------



## swink6112

I'd rather cry in my 911 then on a damn bus is all I'm saying.


----------



## GrouchoM

swink6112 said:


> I'd rather cry in my 911 then on a damn bus is all I'm saying.


Point is, you'd still be crying except you couldn't blame your financial situation on your sadness. You'd have a better chance getting cheered up by someone else on the bus than sitting alone in your car.


----------



## swink6112

GrouchoM said:


> Point is, you'd still be crying except you couldn't blame your financial situation on your sadness. You'd have a better chance getting cheered up by someone else on the bus than sitting alone in your car.


Funny you should say that. I once was feeling very sad riding on a NYC Metro after a very traumatic event and this homeless guy sitting next to me tried to cheer me up by sh*tting his pants, then tried to apologize to everyone by saying he got fired from his job and evicted from his building because he had aids. Started screaming at the top of his lungs before passing out. The whole car was dead silent plus the smell. Needless to say, I stopped crying.

Guess what I'm trying to say is... you're right. It's better to not be alone.


----------



## coolhandlucas

Money is a means to an end. I want a lot of money so I can accomplish my goals. Two near the top of my goal tree are freedom and to cause positive change in the world. Money is the most efficient and effective way of achieving both. Someone who donates $10M to start a new school for impoverished kids is objectively causing more positive change (directly affecting more lives for much longer) than someone who donates only their time to a single cause. It’s also true that to get the $10m you’re donating you had to provide significant value to the economy, meaning jobs for many people.

Money as the goal is empty. But money as a means to accomplish your goals is extremely powerful.


----------



## Viper41086

Honestly I do feel money can buy happiness. Isn't the whole point of our society now with working and making money to better our current living situation? Whether you are just trying to keep a roof over your head or looking for your next vacation, we are all using money to buy those things to make us happy.


----------



## Disciple418

We think we can control our lives. Work out and get in great shape, next thing you know you could be in a life changing accident. Make yourself a millionaire, could go down the drain in an instant. Etc etc


----------



## Pongster

Or it can buy a book on how to find happiness


----------



## GrouchoM

Pongster said:


> Or it can buy a book on how to find happiness


Get that from your public library for free.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Probably already been said several times over, but...

Money may not be able to buy happiness, but lack of it sure can make life miserable!


----------



## Wilsonnex

Money can't buy happiness. But they can buy freedom of action. It is impossible to survive in the modern world without money. Rent of housing and food take huge amounts of money every month. But I like the idea that we work to live and not the other way around. I have been watching the life of a girl for a long time who is gradually moving away from office work in favor of remote work. She describes in detail her steps on this path in a blog . Many people support her and share their stories about remote income. This approach, in my opinion, is the most correct.


----------



## Thrillhouse2k22

Money can buy happiness - however it is temporary and fleeting. Remember that happiness is a state of mind not something that one can predict or aspire to be all the time given any circumstance.

Edit: I would counter with money can buy flexibility and opens more options.


----------



## Pongster

GrouchoM said:


> Get that from your public library for free.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Then use the money for the gas for the car you will use to get to the library


----------



## air4osa

stndrdtime said:


> It would appear that you have titled the thread, "Money can buy me happiness".


Lol


----------



## Minntality

IMO the saying is oversimplified, as many euphemisms are. I think the main point of the saying is that you shouldn't _overvalue_ money. There are some very important things money is not the currency for that do indeed bring happiness. That being said, I'm right there with the OP; I get satisfaction from spending my hard earned money on things I like. I have historically been more of a material buyer than a experience buyer (though I find that is finding balance as I get older), but either way they all cost money and there are things both material and experiential that bring me happiness in one way or another.


----------



## air4osa

mlotus95 said:


> money can't buy you happiness, but poverty can't buy anything.


Boom!


----------



## Thrillhouse2k22

Once had a professor that told a joke:

"Your mom said money can't buy happiness, but your dad said you can rent it"


----------



## Lumefreak

I'd agree that money can't buy happiness. I know a couple of miserable millionaires and I know a few really happy people that barely scrape by living paycheck to paycheck. One of the millionaires I knew through a friend recently committed suicide only months after buying his first supercar...a Lamborghini. Happiness is defined differently depending on the person. For 1 person, it might be a huge amount of financial wealth and for another, it might be dedicating their life to helping others and being healthy. In my opinion, we put too much emphasis on money and not enough on doing good by others and taking care of our planet


----------



## LastAnonimo

"Money can't buy happiness, but it can buy a boat big enough to sail right up next to it" - David Lee Roth


----------



## topslop1

Quality over quantity by far; and the accessory money to make your life easier so that you be focused and charged up about what matters... helps.


----------



## topslop1

Wilsonnex said:


> Money can't buy happiness. But they can buy freedom of action. It is impossible to survive in the modern world without money. Rent of housing and food take huge amounts of money every month. But I like the idea that we work to live and not the other way around. I have been watching the life of a girl for a long time who is gradually moving away from office work in favor of remote work. She describes in detail her steps on this path in a blog . Many people support her and share their stories about remote income. This approach, in my opinion, is the most correct.


Yessir - this is the goal - working 'hard' is only for the outlet of getting out of the machine sooner rather than later. Should be a good deal to retire in ones 40's or 50's as opposed to 70's! Yikes!


----------



## discerningtime

So many people grew up with negative connotations about money. It is simply a vehicle. What it buys differs on how the person uses it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

topslop1 said:


> Yessir - this is the goal - working 'hard' is only for the outlet of getting out of the machine sooner rather than later. Should be a good deal to retire in ones 40's or 50's as opposed to 70's! Yikes!


My plan is at 60. I'm not hard working enough to do it earlier, but not lazy to have to wait for a pension


----------



## soboy

My clients are all very wealthy, in the top 1/10 of one percenters. None of them are happy. 

My wealthiest client is a self-made billionaire. Here is what he told me: "I was much happier when I was just starting my business, with young kids and a young wife and not much money. But enough to get by. Now that I am rich, I am much less happy." 

Then he told me the moral of his story: "Money can't buy happiness. However, it allow you to suffer in tremendous comfort." LOL

Studies have proven his statement to be true (and funny). This assumes you have enough $ to get by in a middle-class lifestyle. If you have good health, a safe and comfortable place to live, food to eat, clothing to wear, health insurance and a safe and reliable means of transportation, the rest is just icing on the cake. Happiness is a state of mind, not material goods.


----------



## The Watch Ho

So I have been poor and I have been rich, not Billion rich, but rich compared to my poor standards. I was happy being either. The house is way bigger/nicer and there are more/much nicer cars and watches but it turns in to just a house and just a car. While I still appreciate my nice house and nice cars, I am still as happy as I was when I was poor. I dont think I have changed who I am since becoming rich, just have nicer/more things. Rich is convenient, get what you want, when you want it but in some ways poor is too. No decision where to go on vacation. No decision on what 3rd sports car to get, etc. When I was poor, there was really nothing to stress about except paying the bills. Middle class is the hardest spot IMO. Poor years, I got everything for free in america. Food, healthcare, tax credits etc. Someone way smarter than me said to be happy we need....Someone to Love/Love you, Something to do, and something to look forward to. If I remember right.


----------



## Betterthere

anonymousmoose said:


> My plan is at 60. I'm not hard working enough to do it earlier, but not lazy to have to wait for a pension


Did at 60...best move ever.. but lack of money could make it an unhappy time.


----------



## GrouchoM

@TheWatch Ho Very well stated. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

Betterthere said:


> Did at 60...best move ever.. but lack of money could make it an unhappy time.


Hopefully we'll have enough. We should


----------



## anonymousmoose

The Watch Ho said:


> The house is way bigger/nicer and there are more/much nicer cars and watches but it turns in to just a house and just a car.


That's the phycology isn't it.

When I was 18 I desired a Holden Commodore (GM equivalent), got one eventually. Mid 20s I wanted a better car, Ford, got it with my job income. Then I wanted a newer Commodore (Ford was a dud). After a new job, a luxury Holden. Promotion got me my first euro - Benz. Then a faster euro - Audi. Better job now and I have a newer Audi and a VW Tiguan. Now I want an Audi Q7 and A5.

It's just bigger toys, but still a car. I never stops I guess. We alway look at the best level and what we can't get afford. Good friend of my, I'd call a career-lic, has his V8 Jag sports coupe and looking at getting his first Ferrari. 

PS
I do really like cars. For some or my friends it's Lego, electricians, bikes etc


----------



## bob.dorris1

Betterthere said:


> Did at 60...best move ever.. but lack of money could make it an unhappy time.


**** tht noise. I'm 64... traveling Dominican Republic right now, going surfing this afternoon, lifting heavy at the gym, good sex... no way in hell I'm near ready to die.


----------



## Betterthere

bob.dorris1 said:


> **** tht noise. I'm 64... traveling Dominican Republic right now, going surfing this afternoon, lifting heavy at the gym, good sex... no way in hell I'm near ready to die.


70 and I'm the same just no work to interfere.

Not sure I understood your post though.


----------

